# Peckham news, rumours and general chat



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2010)

Seeing as theres a thread for Lewisham, this is time for a Peckham thread

I Havent been stabbed ( which is lucky, as I forgot my stab vest today ) or had my iphone stolen tonight, which makes a change..


SE15  lets hear ya !


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for not calling it something with 'chitter chatter' in the title.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 4, 2010)

The sky bar above the multi story car park opened again this week, great place if a bit pricey.


----------



## IMR (Jul 4, 2010)

Sunday lunch at the White Horse is well-cooked and good value. Some of the older clientele dress smartly to go there on Sundays, which is nice to see.


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2010)

I was in the White Horse on Friday night. Decent proper pub.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 5, 2010)

Where's the White Horse?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2010)

i walk through peckham

it's alright but the main strip is a bit grim


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Where's the White Horse?



http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/17/17980/White_Horse/Peckham_Rye


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 5, 2010)

Onket said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/17/17980/White_Horse/Peckham_Rye



Ah, I know the one.  Never been in there mind.  I seem to be frequenting the pyrotecnists arms mostly at the moment


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2010)

Eh?!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 5, 2010)

Onket said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/17/17980/White_Horse/Peckham_Rye



isnt it next to the glorious god hair salon or something ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 5, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Ah, I know the one.  Never been in there mind.  I seem to be frequenting the pyrotecnists arms mostly at the moment



thats nunhead. they are pussies & the sworn enemies of Peckham


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 5, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> thats nunhead. they are pussies & the sworn enemies of Peckham




Well I did hear there was a campaign to get Nunhead it's own postcode (I guess to get cheaper insurance!), can't say it'd make a differnce though I was in Nunhead express on Friday when a policeman came running in asking if anyone had seen a guy walking around with a machette!


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> isnt it next to the glorious god hair salon or something ?



Something like that, yeah.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 5, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> isnt it next to the glorious god hair salon or something ?




It is called something like that isn't it?  That's why I haven't ventured down there.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 5, 2010)

This is Frank's bar, the one on top of the car park, it's actually better than this review suggests

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/jul/25/restaurant-review-franks-cafe-campari-bar

http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/restaurants/franks-cafe-and-campari-bar-info-60631.html


----------



## fogbat (Jul 5, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> This is Frank's bar, the one on top of the car park, it's actually better than this review suggests
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/jul/25/restaurant-review-franks-cafe-campari-bar





> "Come on," I consoled, "look at that view of the Gherkin and the London Eye. Imagine being 19 and into bad art, LSD and urban deprivation tourism. It's paradise!"





Is it still open? I thought it was just a temporary thing.

e2a: Doh - I should have read the second link


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2010)

How long did you stay in the pub after I left, mate?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't remember 

This is why sinking a fair bit of schnapps before leaving the house is always a mistake...


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I don't remember
> 
> This is why sinking a fair bit of schnapps before leaving the house is always a mistake...



 Good work.


----------



## bromley (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm going to bash that whitey.

That is all.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2010)

I was impressed with the Italian place, Il Giardino, on Blenheim Grove the other night.

I wasn't impressed by the wanky bar further down the same street which is in an arch under the railway line.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 13, 2010)

Onket said:


> I was impressed with the Italian place, Il Giardino, on Blenheim Grove the other night.
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the wanky bar further down the same street which is in an arch under the railway line.



Bar Story.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah. Fake Berlin for cunts.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 13, 2010)

Never been in, though my housemate has unpleasant things to say about the owner.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes?....


----------



## fogbat (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't remember the specifics. I may have been drunk.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2010)

I see.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Seeing that bar on top of the multi-storey car park is weird.

I used to live on Moncriefe street, where the car park now is, which used to run all the way down to the lane. 

Strange how things turn out. Might have to pay it a visit.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 13, 2010)

They have clamped down on you bringing your own beer to the carpark bar this year


----------



## hipipol (Jul 13, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Never been in, though my housemate has unpleasant things to say about the owner.



Many people do

And they aint wrong......


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jul 16, 2010)

Ventured up to that bar yesterday. 

Strange old place. Just driving into the car park which has a rubble strewn entrance makes it feel rather seedy.

Bar itself is ok but it has a bit of a 'Mad Max' feel to the whole place although just with very safe Art students sitting around.

I can imagine it feeling very different if it was packed and the girl behind the bar reckons that they get  up  to 800 people there on occassion. 

Not sure I would go back again as I tend to like a roof that does not move in the wind on the bars I drink in but as a one off experience it was interesting. And it freaks me out how near the Dome seems from there.


----------



## chezdor (Jul 20, 2010)

The toilets are interesting )especially the one on the end with the view) but the Campari (well, any Campari) is just wrong.

I love Peckham Pulse


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone fancy a pub crawl?

The other week me & fogbat did-
The Greyhound
The Hope
The Nags Head
The White Horse

But I reckon we could easily add- 
The Clayton Arms as a starting point
The Bun House after The Greyhound
And maybe the carpark place after The Hope (although it's not a pub, so could well be exempt)

I'm not sure when though. Can't do this weekend and I'm on holiday next weekend. Plus I'll have to clear it with the missus, obviously!

What do people think? This isn't meant to be a massive U75 thing, just us who are in the area.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 22, 2010)

What no Wetherspoons?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> Anyone fancy a pub crawl?
> 
> The other week me & fogbat did-
> The Greyhound
> ...


I'll be up for this!


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> What no Wetherspoons?


 
Why not.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm going to be playing a few records on Friday in the Nun's Head if anyone's local and fancies listening to a bit of ska and reggae


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm away this weekend but would be up for it another time.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 28, 2010)

This is the first time we're doing not nothing big just a friends playing tunes, if it goes ok they may ask us back.  I'll let you know if they do.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 28, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Where's the White Horse?


isn't that the one the police raid on the High st for drug dealing



Stoat Boy said:


> Seeing that bar on top of the multi-storey car park is weird.
> 
> I used to live on Moncriefe street, where the car park now is........


who remembers the Sainsbury there?


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 28, 2010)

The greatest cinema in South London is  the Peckham multiplex- cheap if you don't mind a few people in the back rows smoking dope haha


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 28, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> The greatest cinema in South London is  the Peckham multiplex- cheap if you don't mind a few people in the back rows smoking dope haha


 
It is a great cinema, one of the few independents.  never seen people smoking dope in there but they don't mind you having a few beers in there.  Makes me laugh to hear people pretending to cough as they they crack a can or pop a bottle of wine.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jul 28, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> who remembers the Sainsbury there?





I remember the original Sainsburys that used to be next to the Baptist Chapel. It was all marble and tiled flooring. I think it was the second or third Sainsburys to be opened.

But that was back in the days when Rye Lane was one of the top London shopping spots outside of the West End.

In terms of Moncriefe street there used to be a man called Bill who ran a friut and veg stall at the junction with the lane.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jul 28, 2010)

I too remember the original Sainsburys from when I lived in Dewar Street in the 1970s, it still looked pretty much as it must've done in the 1890s. 

I've got brilliant memories of Peckham; I used to drink in the White Horse or the Nun's Head, where a bloke used to come round on Sunday evenings selling prawns out of a basket. I can also remember an art shop on the High Street that was run by one of the rudest men I've ever met, he seemed to habitually verbally abuse his customers. 

If you know Peckham, try reading 'The Ballad of Peckham Rye' by Muriel Spark, written in the 1960s.


----------



## FitzroviaNews (Jul 29, 2010)

Is there life in Peckham?


----------



## hipipol (Jul 29, 2010)

FitzroviaNews said:


> Is there life in Peckham?



Most certainly - aside from the fact that the question is simply a direct quote from Alexie Sayle - Hello John Got a New Motor - Peckham is a splendid place where the Angels still lurk in the trees on the Rye, just where Blake first spotted them


----------



## bromley (Jul 29, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> But that was back in the days when Rye Lane was one of the top London shopping spots outside of the West End.


Really? How long ago was that and what sort of shops were there? I take it they weren't selling hair!


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 29, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> I remember the original Sainsburys that used to be next to the Baptist Chapel. It was all marble and tiled flooring. I think it was the second or third Sainsburys to be opened.


 That's right, it was a Sainsbury where you asked the service assistant for your sugar, bread etc and they took the item off the shelf.  Very traditional


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 29, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> It is a great cinema, one of the few independents.  never seen people smoking dope in there but they don't mind you having a few beers in there.  Makes me laugh to hear people pretending to cough as they they crack a can or pop a bottle of wine.


Some of my friends say 'cos its so cheap it attracts a few people who want somewhere to relax with dope- don't know how true


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

bromley said:


> Really? How long ago was that and what sort of shops were there? I take it they weren't selling hair!


 
I thought it was the early part of the 20th century. Stoaty's not that old, is he?

Looking at old photos of the place is weird. Many of the same buildings, but such a different feel.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 29, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> But that was back in the days when Rye Lane was one of the top London shopping spots outside of the West End.


 
That's right, does anyone remember that department store on Rye Lane the Houndsditch?


----------



## southside (Jul 29, 2010)

PeckNam is a shithole, it always was and it always was be.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Your mum's a shithole.


----------



## southside (Jul 29, 2010)

So is peckNam, a real shithole.

Tell me I'm wrong, its a fucking toilet of a place.

Ok for wigs and rotten stinking meat thats been interfeared with by hannibal rectum.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## southside (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't tell me you live there fogbat.

My god, you have my Insincere sympathy.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

I live in the poncy, pretentious bit.


----------



## southside (Jul 29, 2010)

Ehh? There is no poncy pretentious bit ?

Not unless you mean, dom! dom! dom!........ Dare I say it...........East Dulwich.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope, it's definitely SE15. 

But a sort of artist-infested East Dulwich overspill part of SE15.


----------



## southside (Jul 29, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Nope, it's definitely SE15.
> 
> But a sort of artist-infested East Dulwich overspill part of SE15.



In that case then I'm totally stumped, I'd never guess in a million years.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

I've not really made it very clear, have I?


----------



## southside (Jul 29, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've not really made it very clear, have I?


 
I think it went wrong when you introduced the paradox of poncy, part of Peckham.

Unless you mean the estate agent coind Bellenden Village


----------



## fogbat (Jul 29, 2010)

southside said:


> I think it went wrong when you introduced the paradox of poncy, part of Peckham.
> 
> Unless you mean the estate agent coind Bellenden Village


 
I don't call it that


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone here went to Warwick Park School?  especially during the big amalgamation of Peckham Girls,  Silverthorn, Peckham Manor and Thomas Calton in 1986.  Now its _Peckham Academy_


----------



## oryx (Jul 29, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> But that was back in the days when Rye Lane was one of the top London shopping spots outside of the West End.



I once worked with an architect who looked at renovating the Jones and Higgins department store. He said it was unbelievable - really opulent and ornate, like Harrods:

http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/southwark/peckham/jones-and-higgins-02.htm


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 1, 2010)

oryx said:


> I once worked with an architect who looked at renovating the Jones and Higgins department store. He said it was unbelievable - really opulent and ornate, like Harrods:
> 
> http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/southwark/peckham/jones-and-higgins-02.htm


 
Thats how I remember it. My Mum is originally from Clapton and said that a lot of her family would drive over from that part of the world to go shopping down 'the lane'. 

In fact that whole part of SE London used to have a high reputation for shopping. East Street Market would even have coach partys coming along on Sundays bringing people to shop there. It was PACKED. And I do mean like sardines. The Walworth Road also had some classy clothes and shoe shops as well. And if you had to have a special cake then you had to get it from Ayres in Nunhead lane (its still there).  

The OKR was always a shit hole but even then there was a tailors (I think it might still be there) just along from the Thomas A'Beckett that was the place to get yourself a made to measure suit. for all the special occassions. My Dad and Uncles all got their wedding suits there.


----------



## bromley (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## southside (Aug 2, 2010)

bromley said:


>


 
Now that's what I call a blob strop haha.

Note the word PeckNam haha!


----------



## hipipol (Aug 3, 2010)

southside said:


> Now that's what I call a blob strop haha.
> 
> Note the word PeckNam haha!



Not sure where you live you daft cunt but frankly I'm kind of happy that I'm very unlikely to bump into your sorry stupid arse

You really are rather stupid are you not?


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2010)

Mr Blob said:


> Some of my friends say 'cos its so cheap it attracts a few people who want somewhere to relax with dope- don't know how true


 
It's not that cheap anymore and I don't reckon you'd get away with smoking anything in there.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 3, 2010)

It's cheap on a Tuesday


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2010)

Used to be cheap all the time, didn't it?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 3, 2010)

The old Peckham Odeon used to be brilliant. Saturday morning pictures, the best fish and chip shop in the world next door, Spanish tobacco and so on.

Its a job centre now


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2010)

The fish and chip place on Meeting House Lane is very, very good.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 3, 2010)

UFOs over Peckham  Bruv


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 12, 2010)

one thing that ive noticed of late is someone who is feeding cats in the corner of the big old car park behind the rye lane/ next to the station - there are about 20 skanky cats milling around and piles of stinkng cat food & hordes of flies around the place. IM sure obsessive cat lovers will track me down and kill me for daring to critisise this, but its pretty foul if you have to walk through the car park & cant be good for the plethora of food shops that back onto this midden


----------



## fogbat (Aug 12, 2010)

She's been doing it for a long while. It's not a new development.

And I've no problem with moggies getting a meal.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 13, 2010)

The Hope, on Rye Lane is either getting a major refurbishment, or is shutting down.


----------



## Millwall FC (Aug 13, 2010)

fogbat said:


> The Hope, on Rye Lane is either getting a major refurbishment, or is shutting down.


 
Such a shame if it does shut down, another old school London boozer bites the dust.

Will no doubt be replaced by another Nigerian barber shop to add to the hundreds already in Peckham


----------



## twister (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I used to live there lol


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 13, 2010)

Millwall FC said:


> Such a shame if it does shut down, another old school London boozer bites the dust.
> 
> Will no doubt be replaced by another Nigerian barber shop to add to the hundreds already in Peckham


or most likely a betting shop like what happened to the Deptford Arms


----------



## fogbat (Aug 14, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> or most likely a betting shop like what happened to the Deptford Arms


 
DBD wins the prize. It's to be a Paddy Power. Cos who wouldn't want yet another fucking bookies?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 14, 2010)

fogbat said:


> DBD wins the prize. It's to be a Paddy Power. Cos who wouldn't want yet another fucking bookies?


the one in Deptford is Paddy Power too (right opposite a Ladbrokes, and a few doors down from a William Hill)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 15, 2010)

Riding a bike thru Peckham today was a nightmare, too many Sunday drivers One of them nearly had me,the twat refused to recognise I had right of way and charged at me blaring his horn.
 I was on my way to  the outdoor gym in Dulwich Park  - anyone else been? Much more fun than a sweaty  indoor gym and with the bonus of being free.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Riding a bike thru Peckham today was a nightmare, too many Sunday drivers One of them nearly had me,the twat refused to recognise I had right of way and charged at me blaring his horn.
> I was on my way to  the outdoor gym in Dulwich Park  - anyone else been? Much more fun than a sweaty  indoor gym and with the bonus of being free.



I've not seen the one in Dulwich Park, but Peckham Rye Park has a few bits of outdoor gym equipment. They look like they've been made by Fisher Price.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 18, 2010)

Serious accident on Peckham High Street this morning, whole road shut meaning a walk to Camberwell to catch a bus.  According to the radio a car hit a building.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Serious accident on Peckham High Street this morning, whole road shut meaning a walk to Camberwell to catch a bus.  According to the radio a car hit a building.



Not a fucking again

Some one drove their car into a shop beside the indoor market about week back

Sadly, it wasnt Argos


----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah, this seems to be it

Man dies in car crash


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 18, 2010)

That's it.  I noticed the smell of gas.  A not very helpful policeman didn't want to direct pedestrians.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 21, 2010)

Onket said:


> Anyone fancy a pub crawl?
> 
> .



onket - lets do this sometime soon


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 21, 2010)

Just got an email about next weekend, looks worth a look



> 1 week to go before South Londons biggest free festival kicks off at the Bussey Building. Fri Aug 27th + Sat Aug 28th, On-U Sounds ADRIAN SHERWOOD, The Soul Jazz Soundsystems 100% DYNAMITE, Musical Heavyweight MARK DE CLIVE LOWE, Asian Breaks and Beats Collective THE NASHA EXPERIENCE VS South London Bass Heads EARWAX REDUX, Rotterdams finest C.O.N.E., Leading Vocalist COLONEL RED, JAZZHEADCHONIC, SPAM FRITTER, CREEPS LAW, THE CLF, ALL DAY ROOFTOP SKA-B-Q + much, much more!!!!! 2 DAYS, 4 LEVELS, A 120 YEAR OLD WAREHOUSE and remember folks. ADMISSION IS 100% FREE!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Just got an email about next weekend, looks worth a look



That look s V wonderful!!!!!

Thanks for that


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 21, 2010)

Whole of central Peckham is closed off by the police AGAIN, no details I'm afraid


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> onket - lets do this sometime soon



Yeah, we should sort it out. Not sure when I'm free though....



DeadManWalking said:


> Just got an email about next weekend, looks worth a look


 
What email list is that from?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 23, 2010)

Can't remember, maybe CLF art cafe on facebook I'm not at home so can't check my home emails.  I went to the last Ska B Q there on the roof which was pretty good, hadn't realised it was going on all night so got wrecked quite early and left when they were opening the rooms downstairs.

Defo going to try and make it this weekend, although it doesn't say who is playing on what night.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 28, 2010)

Any recommendations for afternoon eats and drinks in Peckham this coming Monday? 

Thanks.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 28, 2010)

I have heard the *shudder* new improved bugaboo friendly Victoria ( ex wishing well ) does OK food - the Rye is usually pretty good or if Indian os you thing, then the Ganapati is very good


----------



## fogbat (Aug 31, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> I have heard the *shudder* new improved bugaboo friendly Victoria ( ex wishing well ) does OK food - the Rye is usually pretty good or if Indian os you thing, then the Ganapati is very good


 
Food at the Victoria Inn's pretty good, but main meals are a good 2-3 quid more than you'd expect to pay for it, iyswim. Just like the Bishop on Lordship Lane, which is owned by the same people. I'd rate the food at the Rye higher.

Ganapati is excellent. I love walking home past there, because the smells are amazing


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you muchly for the recommendation NBE  

A strange day actually. Both my friend and Peckham have changed- Ive not been there in a while, it seemed less chaotic and lively. My friend is staying that new co-op building opposite the Nags Head. 

Still lots of married dudes on the chirps though. That's a Peckham speciality that hasnt changed.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, wait. That was for Monday


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 1, 2010)

Police helicopter out this morning and roads closed in Nunhead, don't know what was going on though, police wouldn't tell me.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 2, 2010)

Rye Lane is blocked, completely static.

Who'd ever have guessed that throwing two lanes of buses down a road already congested by construction vehicles would end this way?


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2010)

I must have just missed that this morning, or maybe it was ok my end. Few weeks back there was a bus stopped with it's disabled access ramp stuck open, and that fucked things right up on the one-way single track bit opposite the Wetherspoons.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 2, 2010)

I _just_ managed to miss the last northbound bus that got through 

Sat on a totally static, engine-off 363 for about twenty minutes. It couldn't move forwards until buses from the opposite direction moved out of the way, and they couldn't move out of the way until buses behind us moved. So yeah, totally stuck. I wouldn't be too surprised to see it still sat in the same place when I go home this evening.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, and the traffic lights that control traffic coming from Hanover Park onto Rye Lane are fucked. Green for 15 seconds, followed by nearly two minutes of red. So there are massive tailbacks all the way back to Peckham High Street every bloody evening


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 2, 2010)

I noticed that yesterday evening, takes ages for a bus to get to the stop by Primark just seems to be backed up with buses down there.  Not sure if it worse now as the 36 and 436 are back using that route now they've completed the pavement works.

Missed the bad traffic this morning but it was chaos the other week as they decided to deliver all the new stock to the sports shop at 8am,


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm never out of the house by 8am.


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2010)

www.freefilmfestivals.org


----------



## fogbat (Sep 6, 2010)

Onket said:


> www.freefilmfestivals.org


 
Blues Brothers in Peckham Rye


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 13, 2010)

Doing a night down the Nun's head on 29th if any locals about....need some more ska/reggae/hip hop DJs


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 13, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Doing a night down the Nun's head on 29th if any locals about....need some more ska/reggae/hip hop DJs


 
Sounds good - I'll try and make that


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2010)

Where's that?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 16, 2010)

The clue's in the name


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2010)

The Nun's Head Road?

Nun's Head Street?

Nunnery Row?


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 17, 2010)

Old Nun's Head, Nunhead Green SE15


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheers. Doesn't look like that's too far from me.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not far probably 15mins walk top from you or 78 or P12 bus


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 28, 2010)

This is still on, I'll be playing reggae & ska from 10 till 1am and they're showing Dawn of the dead and shaun of the dead upstairs


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2010)

looks like Desmonds has gone...


----------



## fogbat (Nov 8, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> looks like Desmonds has gone...


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 9, 2010)

Where was it?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2010)

teh middle of Bellend Road, opposite the Skool


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2011)

sad to see that the Carlton Tavern is no more.  I walked past earlier and it was  boarded up with  discarded pub furniture outside. Used to be a nice little pub that.


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2011)

Good to see the thread bumped^ Shame it's not happy news.

There's something on Goose Green next Sunday- http://www.dulwichfestivalfair.co.uk/ The website doesn't say much but apparently the beer tent is done by the East Dulwich Tavern & they normally have some decent ales on.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2011)

Onket said:


> Good to see the thread bumped^ Shame it's not happy news.
> 
> There's something on Goose Green next Sunday- http://www.dulwichfestivalfair.co.uk/ The website doesn't say much but apparently the beer tent is done by the East Dulwich Tavern & they normally have some decent ales on.



that sounds good, I'd be up for that if the weather is nice on the day


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 30, 2011)

the fair is OK if the weathers good, I may get a stall to see if I can sell some of  my Soviet and Cuban posters.probabaly a bit late now tho


----------



## Onket (May 1, 2011)

Just bring them along, and set up stall from a blanket or trestle table.

dbd- weather is key for us too.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 17, 2011)

Frank's roof top bar is due to open again on the 1st July

http://www.frankscafe.org.uk/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 17, 2011)

DeadManWalking said:


> Frank's roof top bar is due to open again on the 1st July
> 
> http://www.frankscafe.org.uk/



 
never got round to going there before. 
Who's up for a Peckham urban   pub crawl started off there sometime next month?


----------



## Onket (Jun 18, 2011)

I would possibly be. Depends if I can get time off from childcare.

Pedantic point- Not really a pub, is it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks exactly like the summer beer gardens you get in Japan on top of department stores.  I will have to visit so I can have a little nostalgic weep.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jun 19, 2011)

DeadManWalking said:


> Frank's roof top bar is due to open again on the 1st July
> 
> http://www.frankscafe.org.uk/



Its an amazing bar. I lived on Moncriefe street until I was 9 so its a really odd feeling. And driving up to the place, going through what has to be one of the most desolate multi-storey car parks in the whole world just adds to the sureal experience. Highly recommended.


----------



## Onket (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-by-election-7th-July?p=11865570#post11865570 

Anyone voting in the Peckham Ward by-election?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2011)

An interesting read on Peckahm Development from English heritige

http://http://services.english-heritage.org.uk/ResearchReportsPdfs/054_2009WEB.pdf?bcsi_scan_8CD68D0B7A55CE69=YnsubLKjIGqVbQ4n4woi5kgBAADHK4kQ&bcsi_scan_filename=054_2009WEB.pdf

its serious size, so best print it off at work rather than home.....


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on.html 

Film Festival thingy has come round again quick.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 27, 2011)

Was looking at the film fest the other night, will go to these if I'm about at the time.  Most stuff isn't happening until September

Harold Lloyd on the Rye

http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/wh...-lloyds-safety-last-with-live-soundtrack.html

and Ladykillers in Nunhead cemetery!

http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/details/9-the-ladykillers.html


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 28, 2011)

yes, I've put the Harold Lloyd film in my calendar.
 Looking forward to it.


----------



## Onket (Aug 11, 2011)

The Poundland window display- http://blog.eyemagazine.com/?p=7295


----------



## Onket (Aug 24, 2011)

Del Boy has moved back to Peckham- http://www.holymoly.com/tv/blog/rent-del-boys-flat-peckham-£18-night58852


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 27, 2011)

competition entered


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2011)

*The Mayor of London and Southwark Council have announced plans for a major revamp of Peckham Town Centre:*

*The proposed £3-5m project will be funded by the Mayor’s £70m Regeneration Fund, set up to help repair the damage caused to high streets and town centres in the August riots, £20m of which was secured from central Government and the rest from City Hall.*

*Working together, the Mayor, Southwark Council and its partners are developing a proposal that will help Peckham Town Centre benefit from extension of the East London Line and see improvements to the platforms and facilities at Peckham Rye station as part of the National Station Improvement Programme. Highlights include:*
*Creating a new, high quality public square outside Peckham Rye station - by clearing and demolishing the arcade buildings in front of the station and installing the electricity and lighting infrastructure needed to allow flexible use of the area, for example to locate outdoor market stalls.*
*Transforming the plaza to the rear of Peckham Rye station - by relocating existing light industrial businesses and refurbishing the railway arches to a high standard to stimulate investment and support growth of the night-time economy.*
*The Mayor of London Boris Johnson said: “The plans put forward for Peckham Rye are hugely exciting and have the potential to boost the local economy and bring great benefits to everyone living in the area. I really hope the community get behind these plans and give them the support they need to become a reality.”*

*Councillor Fiona Colley, cabinet member for regeneration at Southwark Council, said: “Peckham's Rye Lane was once one of London's premier shopping streets featuring department stores like Jones & Higgins, but sadly it's become rather run down. For instance Peckham Rye Station is a beautiful Victorian Grade II listed building, but it's hidden away from view behind a tatty shopping mall. In recent years we've been working with local residents' group, Peckham Vision, to improve the station starting with the old waiting room. What we really want to do is knock down the mall and create a fantastic new public square in front of the station - a grand entrance is just what Peckham needs to welcome residents and visitors alike and to help kick start the local economy."*


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2011)

Wouldn't mind seeing the plans before making comment on that.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 21, 2012)

Peckham update tonight

a first for me - a couple dumpster diving behind Iceland at the station 

Bar story is full of twats

The bakery on Bellend road gave me free luscious bread as I was walking past, rather than dump it as they were closing

more Peckham happenings as they break....


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2012)

Hardly an update on Bar Story!


----------



## Onket (Mar 26, 2012)

RIP The Bun House.

When I walked past there on Friday morning they were ripping it's insides out. The fella said it's going to be a shop with flats above.


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2012)

It's going to be another betting shop. I forget which one, Betfair, I think.


----------



## hipipol (May 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> I would possibly be. Depends if I can get time off from childcare.
> 
> Pedantic point- Not really a pub, is it.


To be fair most of the MaClaRen All Terrain yummy MUmmy eateries that pretend to be pubs in the area aint either
I Wish this entire area wasn't so attractive to the Wandsworth Diaspora Breeders Union


----------



## hipipol (May 22, 2012)

ska invita said:


> *The Mayor of London and Southwark Council have announced plans for a major revamp of Peckham Town Centre:*
> 
> *The proposed £3-5m project will be funded by the Mayor’s £70m Regeneration Fund, set up to help repair the damage caused to high streets and town centres in the August riots, £20m of which was secured from central Government and the rest from City Hall.*
> 
> ...


 
Damages done

One of the two greggs got burned out
While across the street, no riots needed, a deranged child beater church ripped to fuck some really ace brickwork of a 30s building and are now actively seking vulnerable types to fleece, all with the smug moptops blessing from a bland fronted 'Hope Centre'
Hope some of them 'help' his offspring


----------



## DeadManWalking (May 29, 2012)

Just seen the new train tables for Peckham Rye and am not impressed. The last train from Victoria to Peckham Rye and Nunhead is 7.39pm and no service on Sundays.  There seems to be an increased service from Blackfriars which means a tube journey that my season ticket doesn't cover. Can only think they are trying to send people east for the Olympics


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2012)

*London Calling: Peckham*

2 July 2012 Last updated at 00:38  Help
As part of the London Calling season, BBC World Service has been discovering some of the quirkier areas of the Olympic city.
In this fourth episode, Faranak Amidi from BBC Persian visits Peckham - one of the most cosmopolitan areas in the city which still manages to retain a traditional pie and mash shop and local Pearly King.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-18552441


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 29, 2012)

I went to Franks for the first time this week - its rather good - anyone else been this year ?


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

Is that the car park thing?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 30, 2012)

yup

+ points : Meantime beer, wonderful views, benches, the toilets
- points : rather a large contingient of the fixie set, The piss stinking stairways, no lifts, The toilets


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

No lifts? I won't be going up there with my daughter, then.


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2012)

Goodbye to the Greyhound? 

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...tifier=POSTCODE%5E1219966&insId=5&radius=0.25


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2013)

Pretty big news if this happens:

£10m Peckham Complex to transform South East London art scene
http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/10m-peckham-complex-to-transform-south.html
<transforming the car park that is, before it gets turned into flats - a good move shirly


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2013)

What is the Red Cow pub like? Went past it today and it looked intriguing


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2013)

I lived not far from there but used to go to the Bun House, Greyhound and sometimes the Wetherspoon as they were generally in the direction I would be going.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 28, 2013)

is that the "modern"one under the block on Queens road ?


----------



## little_legs (Aug 8, 2013)

So it looks like Burger Bear have taken over the kitchen at The Old Nun's Head for the next 3 weeks. I've never been to this pub, but I definitely want to try their burgers whilst they are there. The pub tweeted this *pic* on Tue.

Anyone been?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 8, 2013)

its a decent pub- not as good as the Gowlett for food ( as long as you like pizzas).in fasct, the owners of the gowlett used to have the nuns heed as well


----------



## little_legs (Aug 11, 2013)

Had a grizzly burger today, it was really good. Definitely going back for another burger before the takeover ends on September 5th.


----------



## han (Aug 11, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:
			
		

> Its an amazing bar. I lived on Moncriefe street until I was 9 so its a really odd feeling. And driving up to the place, going through what has to be one of the most desolate multi-storey car parks in the whole world just adds to the sureal experience. Highly recommended.



I used to go to Frank's when it started a few years back. But from what I hear, nowadays it's hideous - overcrowded, queues to get in etc. Some things just lose their charm when they end up in Time Out, sadly.


----------



## tbtommyb (Aug 14, 2013)

once you've had a look at the nice view there isn't a lot to keep you.


----------



## Onket (Feb 16, 2014)

I miss Peckham


----------



## hipipol (Feb 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> I miss Peckham


will be nippin down for a bit of shop in a few mins
then back to the Ivyhouse for a swifty, then home to make roasty din-dins
Food in the Ivy good, but like to make sunday roasty meself
Used to have sunday roasty dins at the white horse 20 odd years ago, along with all the toothless pensioners


----------



## Onket (Feb 16, 2014)

Used to sit outside the front of the White Horse and have a pint while my daughter kipped in her pram.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Used to sit outside the front of the White Horse and have a pint while my daughter kipped in her pram.


where are you now then?


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2014)

South Coast.


----------



## pootle (Feb 20, 2014)

hipipol said:


> Used to have sunday roasty dins at the white horse 20 odd years ago, along with all the toothless pensioners



The White Horse is my local now! And I LOVE the Sunday roast - slowly working my way through all the options. Cracking pint of Guinness too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 24, 2014)

not only have payless rebranded as the village grocer or whatever, but they have dumped the plastic bowls of veg on the outside display for veg in wooden boxes- they have alos expanded their beer rang to a stunning level - with proper Weissbier and the usual hipster favourite Brewdog. Peckham is indeed changing


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 24, 2014)

insterts Onket still misses Peckham comment


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

Where's this Payless?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 25, 2014)

oops. costcutter on the bellend road


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 25, 2014)

yeah it was payless. I guess they felt threatened by the 'General Store' next door.


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2014)

Bellenden Rd isn't proper Peckham.  Was worried you were talking about the one on the High Street for a minute.


----------



## pootle (Mar 4, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> not only have payless rebranded as the village grocer or whatever, but they have dumped the plastic bowls of veg on the outside display for veg in wooden boxes- they have alos expanded their beer rang to a stunning level - with proper Weissbier and the usual hipster favourite Brewdog. Peckham is indeed changing



I've spotted this re-branding. If Sam's starts doing artisan grilled meats and the greasy spoon starts offering sourdough bread, abandon all hope for Bellend Road!


----------



## pootle (Mar 7, 2014)

Was in Sam's last night and see that a trendy looking (all minimal paint job and seating an' that) restaurant had opened next door or is about to open. Italian by all accounts. 
Think I'll be sticking to Il Gardinio by Peckham Rye station tbh!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 7, 2014)

pootle said:


> Was in Sam's last night and see that a trendy looking (all minimal paint job and seating an' that) restaurant had opened next door or is about to open. Italian by all accounts.
> Think I'll be sticking to Il Gardinio by Peckham Rye station tbh!



The bastards have been hammering and drilling at all hours for weeks


----------



## oryx (Mar 7, 2014)

pootle said:


> Think I'll be sticking to Il Gardinio by Peckham Rye station tbh!



Me & other half have recently discovered Il Giardino & we LOVE it!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2014)

Il Giardino has been there for yonks
Gets busy but the eats are ace


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2014)

Wonder whats happened to old the old boys who used to play dominos in the Oglander all them years ago?
No doubt they have been "decanted/ethnically cleansed" to some far off concrete wilderness


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 11, 2014)

got a few bott


hipipol said:


> Wonder whats happened to old the old boys who used to play dominos in the Oglander all them years ago?
> No doubt they have been "decanted/ethnically cleansed" to some far off concrete wilderness



dunno, but apparently ""Gentlemen are required not to commit a nuisiance against the walls"  say the sign on the side of the oglander


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 11, 2014)

the brick brewery under the arches at Peckham station does great beer, not cheap bu they do saturday open house and you can chug samples of their output- the Peckham Pils is rather nice


----------



## Onket (Mar 25, 2014)

Full page in this week's Time Out about Peckham.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Full page in this week's Time Out about Peckham.


 Cant help it but think that as soon as some trendy fish wrappin like TO starts trumpeting about a place, its already fucked
Wish the Kings on the Rye was still open.............


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 25, 2014)

the bus stop is still called Kings on the Rye

I always like the sign in the window of the cab office that adjoined KotR

" No Drug Runs"


----------



## Onket (Mar 25, 2014)

hipipol said:


> Cant help it but think that as soon as some trendy fish wrappin like TO starts trumpeting about a place, its already fucked
> Wish the Kings on the Rye was still open.............


Starts?

It's been going on years.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 25, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> the bus stop is still called Kings on the Rye
> 
> I always like the sign in the window of the cab office that adjoined KotR
> 
> " No Drug Runs"


Them wuz the days, eh?


----------



## tbtommyb (Mar 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Full page in this week's Time Out about Peckham.


Time Out, like the Evening Standard doing listings.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2014)

Talking of London's London Evening Standard, Peckham is London's next 'gaybourhood'. Make of that what you will.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2014)

hipipol said:


> Cant help it but think that as soon as some trendy fish wrappin like TO starts trumpeting about a place, its already fucked
> Wish the Kings on the Rye was still open.............


ah yes, the good old days


----------



## hipipol (Jun 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> ah yes, the good old days


Ah yes, I remember it well


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 22, 2014)

the expensive bakers on the bellend road is now an expensive  burger eaterie at nights. I am pretty well travelled, but have fuck all idea what a cholla bun is


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 22, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> but have fuck all idea what a cholla bun is


A miniature cholla loaf.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 22, 2014)

In the meantime, on Lordship Lane:

a couple of weeks ago






and now the work has started


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2014)

the new italian resturant on the bellend road is turning people away at the door each night and is booked solid by the look of things.

prices have gorn made here- we would not be able to live here is we hadnt got in 12 years ago - a 3 bed EoT is up for over a million

My peckham barbers despair

Oh and theres a hugh mural of a spitfire on the house end next to the Thai place


----------



## Poi E (Jul 18, 2014)

Fucking hell. Guess the street dealers have gotten expensive, too.


----------



## tbtommyb (Jul 21, 2014)

little_legs said:


> In the meantime, on Lordship Lane:
> 
> a couple of weeks ago
> 
> and now the work has started



I never got Franco Manca's. I went once and it was nice but not that different to anything you can get anywhere really. why so special?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 26, 2014)

Soundsystem out on the green at Troy Town tonight - nice atmos


----------



## hipipol (Jul 27, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Soundsystem out on the green at Troy Town tonight - nice atmos


Where is this green at Troy Town of which you speak sir?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 27, 2014)

its been and gone now but if you went to Troy Town you couldnt have missed it. The green itself was part of an adjoining estate.

BTW Troy Town was featured on Robert Elms notes and queries a few months back, as to why its called Troy Town. A Troy Town can mean one of two things
a maze
a maze particularly created of low knee-height shrubs.

The consensus seemed to be that at some point before houses were built on it there was such a maze, and it would have stood directly opposite from the Lido (and before there was a lido there there was a naturally occurring pond on that site) and where Troy Town road runs .


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2016)

We've had quite a few threads on Peckham so I thought it might be worth opening up a dedicated thread for general chit chat.

Let me start it off with some photos from the DIY Art Market that took place in the Copeland Gallery (by the Bussey) today:





















Photos: DIY Art Market, Copeland Gallery by the Bussey Building, Peckham, south London


----------



## Maharani (Mar 12, 2016)

I went to the cinema there today which is very affordable, £4.99 for a movie. The peckamplex is nothing as fancy as the ritzy but it's serviceable and is affordable for all.  

We then had some tapas in Miss Tapas which is down the street where the market is...tiny place, really delicious and not expensive. 

General vibe in Peckham was like Brixton circa 2001. 

Apart from the hipster, trendy joints which are everywhere in london now, Peckham still feels real and still has it's original community. Most of the original local shops are still present along the high street and it felt easy walking around. I'll definitely be spending more time here.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I went to the cinema there today which is very affordable, £4.99 for a movie. The peckamplex is nothing as fancy as the ritzy but it's serviceable and is affordable for all.
> 
> We then had some tapas in Miss Tapas which is down the street where the market is...tiny place, really delicious and not expensive.
> 
> ...


It just felt refreshing to be able to walk past rows of normal shops and not feel like the entire place was aimed at servicing the middle class/hipster/well off tourist demographic. Sure, gentrification is taking a grip there, but as you say, it feels a long, long way behind where Brixton is at now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 12, 2016)

Interesting use of the word "original community". Peckham looked a whole lot different in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 12, 2016)

Manzes pie and mash before matches, park behind burger king!


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 12, 2016)

The time to buy is now. Before the hordes arrive


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 12, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> The time to buy is now. Before the hordes arrive


Still have to be rich to buy in Peckham.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 12, 2016)

House prices are crazy here. Unaffordable


----------



## Winot (Mar 12, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Interesting use of the word "original community". Peckham looked a whole lot different in the 70s and 80s.



The original community were the Victorians of course. With their waxed moustaches and pop-up shops.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> General vibe in Peckham was like Brixton circa 2001.
> 
> Apart from the hipster, trendy joints which are everywhere in london now, Peckham still feels real and still has it's original community. Most of the original local shops are still present along the high street and it felt easy walking around. I'll definitely be spending more time here.




Totally agree with this. I really like Peckham. Mad to think I feel I have more in common with Peckham than my former home of Brixton. Times change, eh?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 13, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Still have to be rich to buy in Peckham.



Peckham started to rocket up about 10 years ago didn't it? I remember once looking at a flat there about 2000 and thinking I might just get a deposit together for a one bed at just under £100k, then 5 years later it had doubled in price


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

Surely it's about time this thread was merged with the easier to find thread in the Brixton forum?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 14, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Surely it's about time this thread was merged with the easier to find thread in the Brixton forum?




Ah yes... Peckham, that place in Brixton we all know and love...


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

This thread was very difficult to find. It should be moved to 'Brixton and surrounding areas" at the very least. I suppose a merge would mean this takes precedence over the new thread so maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2016)

mango5 said:


> This thread was very difficult to find. It should be moved to 'Brixton and surrounding areas" at the very least. I suppose a merge would mean this takes precedence over the new thread so maybe not such a good idea.


boycott all other peckham threads  (including the gentrification ones which are just depressing)


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

Brixton: we're all in it together.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

I've moving all these posts discussing the forum boundaries to the feedback forum thread. This thread can get moved somewhere else later if that's what people think is necessary.

Please discuss it here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/camberwell-peckham-etc-under-brixton.342882/


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm about to post up a feature on Buzz about Lerryn's cafe on Rye Lane. Anyone been? T'is a lovely little place


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's the article. Loved the place!

















Lerryn’s – a great independent cafe/bar in Rye Lane, Peckham, South London


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2016)

Peckham street shots:





















Peckham snapshots: graffiti, bridges, stickers, shop signs and street scenes


----------



## editor (May 5, 2016)

Some more Peck'am pics:
















Photos: Peckham Salvage Yard vintage market by the Bussey Building, 1st May 2016


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

Some more pics:
















In photos: A sunny walk around Peckham


----------



## Get Involved (May 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's the article. Loved the place!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lerryn's have a petition going, regarding their garden space: Southwark council: SAVE LERRYN'S CAFE GARDEN!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 16, 2016)

Saw something in Standard or was it the Metro about a campaign to reopen Peckham Lido
Peckham Lido
Peckham Lido returns


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Saw something in Standard or was it the Metro about a campaign to reopen Peckham Lido
> Peckham Lido
> Peckham Lido returns


tried before Campaign to re-open Peckham Lido

i posted it before on the real thread Peckham Neighbourhood thread but looking at olde maps the lido was built on the site of what wouldve been a pond of the river Peck


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2016)

Gentrification has turned a corner with the opening of the shitole John THe Unicorn. Its packed in there too 





what makes it so bad? HArd to say - something about the way it shouts its stupid name and looks out of place but its looking really bad for rye lane now


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2016)

yesterday


----------



## mango5 (May 16, 2016)

Ah yes, the Peckham thread returns


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 19, 2016)

Was down the Bussey last friday, jealous of Peckham. Like 3 floors of action including Rye Wax


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 19, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Saw something in Standard or was it the Metro about a campaign to reopen Peckham Lido
> Peckham Lido
> Peckham Lido returns


They're such losers, they want it heated


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 19, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> They're such losers, they want it heated


wasn't there something about creating a wild pond from river peck too?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2016)

Coming up this Saturday. It's free and hopefully a bit of fun - all invited!






Saturday 11th June 2016, Queens' birthday party at The Hope, Peckham with the Offline Club, with DJs playing Madonna, Queen, Mrs Mills, Duran Duran, ska, d'n'b, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2016)

Turned out to be a fun night - we;re back again this Saturday for a Pride after party. It's a nice pub. 
















Saturday 11th June 2016, Queens' birthday party at The Hope, Peckham with the Offline Club, with DJs playing Madonna, Queen, Mrs Mills, Duran Duran, ska, d'n'b, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 20, 2016)

Hope it's ok to mention Nunhead here.

Some LGBT Pride events on this week at the community owned Ivy house   Events at the Ivy House, Nunhead SE15 3BE

We've already missed tonights film - but theres tues cabaret and thurs quiz. and its FREE



> *Pride Minifest June 20th, 21st & 23rd. This year we will be celebrating Pride week with a range of events in mid June. All events start at 8.30pm.*
> Monday 20th: Film Night. Screening of _This is Gay Propaganda_.  An eye-opening
> account of LGBT activists in the Ukraine and a window on a little-known aspect of the Russian invasion of Crimea.  This is the London premiere. Free entry.
> Tues 21st:  60 Years a Queen: Cabaret with Rachel Rose Reid, Peter Scott-Presland
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2016)

We're here tonight. Come along - it's free all night!






Tonight at The Hope, Peckham – FREE Gay Pride afterparty with Brixton Buzz, Sat 25th June!


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 2, 2016)

Anyone know anything about the people behind the Peckham Peculiar free newspaper?


----------



## mango5 (Jul 5, 2016)

ska invita said:


> ... the real thread Peckham Neighbourhood thread


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2016)

rocking on the bellend road tonight - a couple of parties on the go. Went to a handful of pubs on a night out during the week- the place is full of pubs and bars now- mostly decent- a big change from the nighttime Rye Lane  ghostown of last century

/shows gentrification debate joker card


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah,there were a lot of people out last night/early this morning, was there a particularly big thing on last night at Bussey?  There were three guys having particular difficulty getting home about 5am, looked like it'd been a good one.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm DJing at The Hope on Satuday. Come along if you fancy a booze and a dance! 







Saturday 30th July 2016, Don't Give Up at The Hope, Peckham with the Offline Club, with DJs playing Madonna, Queen, Mrs Mills, Duran Duran, ska, d'n'b, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

*Peckham threads merged into a mega-Peckham thread


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a superb poster.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> That's a superb poster.


Aw thanks!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 29, 2016)

wasnr the last boozer on the rye lane called teh hope?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> wasnr the last boozer on the rye lane called teh hope?


That I don't know. Antic have got two pubs in Peckham, with the one in Rye Lane having the hipster-luring moniker of John The Unicorn.

The Hope is (apparently) their first self-built pub and it's a really nice space although in need of a bit of promotion (which is probably why they've booked me!).


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 29, 2016)

just googled it - now a paddy power iirc. was the last one on the lane . was terrible


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 29, 2016)

fuckin hell, i ride past the new un every morning and never noticed it was there


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 29, 2016)

Spot on, but huh, I've never noticed that Hope sign above the Paddy Power.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 29, 2016)

.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 29, 2016)

We know. The last pub on Rye lane was called The Hope as well.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 30, 2016)

sorry ed, after an early start of tapas and hipster craft ales on teh rye lane, i am off home to bed. next time maybes. 

ps for what it is worth, john the unicorn has some loverly beers

zzzzzzz


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> sorry ed, after an early start of tapas and hipster craft ales on teh rye lane, i am off home to bed. next time maybes.
> 
> ps for what it is worth, john the unicorn has some loverly beers
> 
> zzzzzzz


We had a bunch of proper saaarf Landahn old geeeezahs show up last night at The Hope. We got them dancing in the end


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 10, 2016)

Peckham Is a Paradise | VICE | United Kingdom

*paradise*

yes


----------



## mango5 (Aug 10, 2016)

The photographer has low standards. 
The headline writer didn't look at the article. 
Paradise includes a branch of JD Sports


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't see how a snap of a pissed hipster mate using an adjustable spanner to de ice a manky fridge is paradise


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> I don't see how a snap of a pissed hipster mate using an adjustable spanner to de ice a manky fridge is paradise


It's an awful article.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 4, 2016)

chinese domestic airline inflight rag advises that pecks is the place to be now


----------



## phillm (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry to bring the mood down but the inevitable battering ram of gentrification Foxton's is coming to the large double shop opposite the Tesco's on Rye Lane and there is now a branch of Honest Burger's in Blenheim Grove.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 5, 2016)

Isn't foxtons going in the former furniture shop at the corner of  highshore road? Or did that application get canned in the end?


----------



## phillm (Sep 5, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Isn't foxtons going in the former furniture shop at the corner of  highshore road? Or did that application get canned in the end?



Am going on the Foxton's notice on the outside of the old Workplace or whatever they called those fake private work training centres that is opposite the Tescos.


----------



## phillm (Sep 5, 2016)

It gets worse Pop Peckham ....


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2016)

phillm said:


> It gets worse Pop Peckham ....



(((peckham)))


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 5, 2016)

phillm said:


> Am going on the Foxton's notice on the outside of the old Workplace or whatever they called those fake private work training centres that is opposite the Tescos.



Oh, good spot. Ugh.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 19, 2016)

What was Trio on Bellenden Road is going to become 'The Beautiful Pizza Boy', it seems, looks like it's nearly done as I passed today.  The hairdresser's next to Refreshment Rooms is just being shopfitted to become a store/bar for Ali Baba juice, which was in a stall over behind the railway arches next to the kebab place.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 26, 2016)

Get lost in a Mirror Maze in Peckham this week

I would like to have done a review of this exhibit, but a 2 hour queue on a sunday afternoon is not my idea of fun.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Get lost in a Mirror Maze in Peckham this week
> 
> I would like to have done a review of this exhibit, but a 2 hour queue on a sunday afternoon is not my idea of fun.


I went last week. It was pretty good. I'll post pics later.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

A look around Peckham’s Mirror Maze installation in Copeland Park – photo feature


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 27, 2016)

*Peckham - before the hipsters*. An occasional series to show that there was life in Peckham before the enlightenment

Transpontine: Bob Marley and Johnny Nash in Peckham

Bob marley & Johnny nash do a gig at Peckham manor school one lunchtime in 1972 .


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

Just a mention to those of you who live nearby that there will be Urban South London Drinks in a pub near Peckham Rye, just after xmas. For full details see the thread in the community forum or pm me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just a mention to those of you who live nearby that there will be Urban South London Drinks in a pub near Peckham Rye, just after xmas. For full details see the thread in the community forum or pm me.


https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/sld-festive-perineum-drinks.348735/page-3


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/sld-festive-perineum-drinks.348735/page-3


Now you spoiled the fun of them playing hunt the thread.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2016)

My barber is retiring after 50 years. i had a thick head of luscious hair when i started going. His Brother in law is holding the fort- give them some busness if you are SE15 based, times are tough at the minute


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 10, 2017)

Man 'glassed in face for holding hands with boyfriend' at pub

Homophobic attack at the drovers. London- you are never very far away from randomness are you ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 20, 2017)

Revealed: Peckham tops list of best places to live in London

Peckham = a distinct 500 x 500 metre square of real state for the purposes of this article


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2017)

has that new posh pub closed down? I can't remember what it's called... Something House?
I went past yesterday and lights were off.
on the site of the old Hatton Arms? Was that it's name
my memory is poor


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 20, 2017)

Dolls' House, or something, if you mean the Clayton Arms? I think it'd changed back to the original pub last I looked.

This chap? Google Maps


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Dolls' House, or something, if you mean the Clayton Arms? I think it'd changed back to the original pub last I looked.
> 
> This chap? Google Maps


Yes Dolls House...I thought thats what it was called but sounded too stupid in my head...back to Clayton Arms then...worryingly shut yesterday


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 20, 2017)

It is definitely a stupid name for a bar.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 18, 2017)

Appears that some cyclist got done by  a left turning lorry at the Peckham rd/ Lidl junction at Burger king. No idea of state of rider but bike trashed. Lots of trucks in and out of the old highshore school site this week as clearing begins in earnest- maybe be careful in that area if you are cycling, at very least for the shit that will litter that section of road with the trucks.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2017)

Cyclist rushed to hospital after crash with lorry in Peckham

Standard article says "“His injuries are described as not life threatening.”

Lots of new building work going on there at the moment.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2017)

There's a new Free Children’s After School Club at Brayards Estate, Peckham starting Monday 4th July 2016 and new community project "Brayards Estate Community Cohesion Project"


> This project is supported by players of People’s Postcode Lottery. The Postcode Local Trust is a grant-giving charity funded entirely by players of People's Postcode Lottery - www.postcodelocaltrust.org.uk
> 
> This project will run 12 Forest School / environmental educational / practical nature conservation sessions mainly run at Brayards Estate housing estate including the community garden, market garden and other outdoor green areas.
> 
> Some sessions shall be run in local green spaces and nature reserves to involve participant in activities at thes natural sites. Project activities shall be run by experienced freelance forest school / environmental education / nature conservation tutors.


Brayards Estate Tenants & Residents Association - BETRA Saturday Eco Club


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 28, 2017)

fatal stabbing at peckham rye station

https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/fatal-stabbing-peckham-rye/


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 28, 2017)

and someone got stabbed in the HEAD in Dulwich Park. #Londonliving


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 28, 2017)

Peckham

click on the link ans scroll down through the peckham themed stories - virtually every second story is a stabbing or a death


----------



## phillm (Apr 28, 2017)

It appears you can put lipstick on a pig - but it's still a pig though.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 29, 2017)

Blenheim grove's still shut.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 1, 2017)

26 year old bloke KIlled- rumours & stories abound due to the amount of people around, will not post them heres obvs


----------



## GarveyLives (May 5, 2017)

> fatal stabbing at peckham rye station





> It appears you can put lipstick on a pig - but it's still a pig though.





> 26 year old bloke KIlled- rumours & stories abound due to the amount of people around, will not post them heres obvs



26-year-old father of four, *Bilal Kargbo*, who lived in Borough and was a former student at Walworth School, now Walworth Academy, on Old Kent Road, was fatally stabbed in the centre of Peckham on Friday 28 April 2017.  He died at the scene after receiving two stab wounds to the arm and chest. and was pronounced dead at 3.51pm after collapsing in Blenheim Grove, less than 250 yards from the mobile phone shop where he worked on Rye Lane.

22 year-old *Parish Ofoeme*,  of Burrage Road, Greenwich has been charged with his murder and possession of an offensive weapon.

*Anyone with information regarding the incident is asked to call the incident room on 020 8785 8244 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111. *

Help pay for the funeral of Bilal Kargbo




*The Late Bilal Kargbo*​


----------



## editor (May 23, 2017)

The DIY Art Market and the Independent Ceramics Market are back at Copeland Park and the Bussey Building this weekend. 






This weekend in Peckham: DIY Art Market and Independent Ceramics Market, 27th-28th May


----------



## iamwithnail (May 23, 2017)

Meant to put this in here.  

The development at 38-44 Rye Lane (corner of highshore), where they want to put 28 flats in (now 27, what a concession!) and double the height of the building to six stories is back out for consultation.  Grateful if other locals could object, it'll be a fucking eyesore and set an awful precedent in terms of height.  There's no social housing/affordable in it either, as far as I can tell. 

https://t.co/oiYAOyTh9m


----------



## editor (May 23, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Meant to put this in here.
> 
> The development at 38-44 Rye Lane (corner of highshore), where they want to put 28 flats in (now 27, what a concession!) and double the height of the building to six stories is back out for consultation.  Grateful if other locals could object, it'll be a fucking eyesore and set an awful precedent in terms of height.  There's no social housing/affordable in it either, as far as I can tell.
> 
> https://t.co/oiYAOyTh9m


Any illustrations of the proposed development?


----------



## iamwithnail (May 23, 2017)

Annoyingly, the planbuild section of southwark's site is slow running/not working just after I clicked that.  (Hopefully it's being swamped by objections), I'll dig the elevations out at lunch, think I have them on my laptop from looking at them last week...


----------



## iamwithnail (May 23, 2017)

Happily realised that it is, in fact, lunchtime. 8)

You'll notice there's no in-situ renderings of it, as would normally be the case.  Wonder why that is?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2017)

Southwark planning site is well flaky - I usually have to try a couple of browsers to get through. The project sounds appalling though


----------



## iamwithnail (May 25, 2017)

Looks like the Clayton Arms has become this - Prince of Peckham, hadn't seen in mentioned in here before.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 25, 2017)

the gowlett has had its noise abatement order quashed- no more sound systems for Johnny I think


----------



## GarveyLives (May 26, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> 26-year-old father of four, *Bilal Kargbo*, who lived in Borough and was a former student at Walworth School, now Walworth Academy, on Old Kent Road, was fatally stabbed in the centre of Peckham on Friday 28 April 2017.  He died at the scene after receiving two stab wounds to the arm and chest. and was pronounced dead at 3.51pm after collapsing in Blenheim Grove, less than 250 yards from the mobile phone shop where he worked on Rye Lane.
> 
> 22 year-old *Parish Ofoeme*,  of Burrage Road, Greenwich has been charged with his murder and possession of an offensive weapon.
> 
> ...



Police appeal to commuters over fatal stabbing of father of four in Peckham


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 4, 2017)

*This is 17 year-old 17-year-old Abdirahman Mohamed from Camberwell ...*






*... on Friday 2 June 2017, just after 11.00 p.m. he was stabbed to death Southampton Way in Peckham, close to the Tesco Express.

The Homicide and Major Crime Command have launched an investigation and ask anyone with information to contact the incident room on 020 8721 4005. *​


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 10, 2017)

Ugh, McDonalds on Rye Lane is applying to extend its opening hours to 5am on Saturday and Sunday mornings. 
http://planbuild.southwark.gov.uk:8...neighbourComments&keyVal=_STHWR_DCAPR_9572735


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 10, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Ugh, McDonalds on Rye Lane is applying to extend its opening hours to 5am on Saturday and Sunday mornings.
> http://planbuild.southwark.gov.uk:8...neighbourComments&keyVal=_STHWR_DCAPR_9572735



Good times. Sick of going to camberwell mcdonalds.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2017)

Next weekend: Peckham Salvage Yard free weekend vintage market returns on 8th/9th July


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 28, 2017)

ah fuck, another one I have failed to sort out a stall in time for


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 29, 2017)

oh hang on, I may be up for this having just spoken to them


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 5, 2017)

Also, someone ram raided Balfes Bikes on East Dulwich road last night and stole 4 bromptons- yes, ram raiding a bike shop


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 5, 2017)

That's grim, but in a weird sort of way I'm very impressed that they managed to get a car in there. Hope they catch the scumbags though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 5, 2017)

scooters apparently - wrenched the door down and scarpered with Bromptons - they are not stupid- they know what a Brompton is worth.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 5, 2017)

Ugh.


----------



## phillm (Jul 12, 2017)

*URGENT ACTION NEEDED BY SATURDAY 16th JULY *

The Peckham Coal Line project needs your help to oppose a planning application that could affect it's viability.

The East Dulwich Forum


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

This weekend






Peckham Craft Beer Festival – twenty breweries and free admission, Saturday 22nd July


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 29, 2017)

_"Police investigating a deadly stabbing in Peckham are offering a £20,000 reward for video footage of the brutal attack ..."_

Police offer £20,000 reward for footage of deadly Peckham stabbing of 'loving' father who died in best friend's arms






*Anyone with information is asked to call police on 020 8785 8267 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2017)

This weekend 






South London’s largest weekend vintage market at Peckham Salvage Yard returns on 9th/10th Sept


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 16, 2017)

Peckham station is open today/ weekend - lots of decent pics of the old peckham and some plans for the waiting room - which is a stunning location

Peckham Streets - Peckham Festival

worth half an hour of your life easy


----------



## little_legs (Sep 20, 2017)

It looks like Made of Dough pizzeria has opened up on the Bellendend Road a few weeks ago. Their, what appears to be another case of cultural appropriation, *Wind Your Batty Up* pizza was profiled as a must try in Time Out yesterday.


----------



## sealion (Oct 10, 2017)

A nice pic of peckhams once famous Jones and Higgins. It was a great place for messing around in the toy department after school.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 20, 2017)

https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...mplex-multi-storey-victory-local-campaigners/

Development of the car park shelved for the time being. Good news for the cinema, Franks and hipsters


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2017)

These are all the police stations that are set to close in London

Pecknarm Cop shop set to close


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2017)

Also, someone mentioned this earlier to me and I am not sure

you know there is a bar under the arches- Peckham springs- I though it was a lazy homage to the Trotters bottled water episode. Have just been told that if you Claphamise "Peckham" , so where Clapham become C'larm, Peckham becomes P'arm - then it sound like Palm springs

Hmmm, who would have thought that hipsters have so many levels of Irony going on


----------



## Supine (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm spending the weekend in peckham. No idea about what to do apart from a party at rye wax on Friday. Exciting times!


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 16, 2017)

What do you want to do?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 16, 2017)

Take and away Afghan food shack near the juice bar if you eat meat

Lamb Kebab Wrap at Asian Takeaway, Peckham


----------



## Supine (Nov 16, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> What do you want to do?



No idea!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 16, 2017)

Drinking? Eating ? Cheapest cinema in London?


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 17, 2017)

Stuff we take our friends to do when they visit: 

Peckham staples would be Bar Story on Blenheim Grove, by the station, the cinema (5 quid, all day, every day!), there's an actual Nag's Head Pub at the top of Rye Lane towards the park.  Great Dim Sum from Lovely House (been there forever, afaict.)  Montpelier is probably the best pub left round Peckham Rye way.  Clubbing in Bussey Building or Canavans Pool Club (yes, really.). Fried chicken from Morley's across the road after.  Sunday breakfast in Anderson's (Crossroads cafe, the proper caff, is still shut on a Sunday I think).  

Newer stuff that's also fun - Four Quarters arcade bar, (bit wanky, but the machines are fun, and they have Mariokart) John The Unicorn pub a few doors down looks like it's going to be incredibly wanky, but is actually quite laid back and surprisingly inexpensive.  Brick Brewery by the station is good and has street foody type stuff in.  Begging Bowl has great Thai food, but is pricey. The Coal Room restaurant at the station is v good, and new, run I believe, by the same people that run Spike Roastery, which is a good local social enterprise co that helps homeless people.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 17, 2017)

Sad news: the Gowlett is closing


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 17, 2017)

Yeah, very grim. IComing Up Next: Peckham's Gentrification
Thought we'd had that conversation in here,but was in t'other thread.


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Stuff we take our friends to do when they visit:
> 
> Peckham staples would be Bar Story on Blenheim Grove, by the station, the cinema (5 quid, all day, every day!), there's an actual Nag's Head Pub at the top of Rye Lane towards the park.  Great Dim Sum from Lovely House (been there forever, afaict.)  Montpelier is probably the best pub left round Peckham Rye way.  Clubbing in Bussey Building or Canavans Pool Club (yes, really.). Fried chicken from Morley's across the road after.  Sunday breakfast in Anderson's (Crossroads cafe, the proper caff, is still shut on a Sunday I think).
> 
> Newer stuff that's also fun - Four Quarters arcade bar, (bit wanky, but the machines are fun, and they have Mariokart) John The Unicorn pub a few doors down looks like it's going to be incredibly wanky, but is actually quite laid back and surprisingly inexpensive.  Brick Brewery by the station is good and has street foody type stuff in.  Begging Bowl has great Thai food, but is pricey. The Coal Room restaurant at the station is v good, and new, run I believe, by the same people that run Spike Roastery, which is a good local social enterprise co that helps homeless people.



Top tips. Will road test some this weekend


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 24, 2017)

https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...ouple-pint-glass-kentish-drovers-pub-peckham/

Peckham in the news

Homophobic assailant banged up for truly sickening attack


----------



## Supine (Nov 24, 2017)

I liked Voodoo Rays pizza place. Rye Wax was also a decent little basement club. Good times in the rye


----------



## mod (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Etymologist (Nov 29, 2017)

Starting tomorrow in the church hall across the road from Bar Story. It will be the only juggling club south of the river:


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2018)

Taking it to whole new levels of fun packed hipster irony.



> *Two iconic South London institutions are coming together in the name of love. And chicken. For one night only, you and your bae can enjoy an array of wings, soul food and a sweet apple & blueberry pie thanks to the Morley's Prince of Peckham Valentine's Dinner. Situated just off Peckham High Street, Prince of Peckham is the perfect place to show off to your beau. Further Information: www.princeofpeckham.com*
> 
> Prince Of Peckham has teamed up with South London chicken champions Morley’s for what is set to be a tasty night with an exclusive four course menu created in collaboration with White Men Can't Jerk. Prince of Peckham is a home away from home for its regulars, a concept that has stuck with the independent bar since its the start. The special menu for Valentine’s Day specifically will kick off with 'Bae', a warming cocktail to give romance a kick start with Wray & Nephew overproof, Luxardo, passionfruit, pineapple juice, fresh lime and fiery ginger beer. Next up, 'Wings of Love', a sharing plate of Morley's Spicy Original chicken wings with a selection of sauces including WMCJ Homemade Buffalo sauce, blue cheese dip, jerk BBQ and the WMCJ Signature Wing Ting Glaze.
> 
> The romance continues with Morley’s Special Fried chicken served with a rich and creamy mashed potato, sweetcorn and 24 hour chicken gravy. Last but certainly by no means least, a fruity and delicious homemade apple and blueberry pie served with freshly whipped cream. Bon appetit.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2018)

This looks good. Got a lot of time for Sean O’Hagan.
Great line-up for Peckham’s Copleston Centre fundraiser, Sat 10th Feb


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 10, 2018)

Meet 50-year old Banaras Hussain of West Green Road, Tottenham, N15, a former Director of *Shaba Hair & Cosmetics (Peckham) Limited *...







You can learn about people like him here ...

​

and you can read about him here ...

Banaras Hussain: Toxic skin lightening cream seller sentenced







*This shop sells poisons to Africans.*​


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 12, 2018)

editor said:


> This looks good. Got a lot of time for Sean O’Hagan.
> Great line-up for Peckham’s Copleston Centre fundraiser, Sat 10th Feb



this was an interesting night. i had the ethiopian food and bought a DH scarf as the victims on the DHFC stall seemed so very lonely


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2018)

The Beating Heart of London’s Most Dynamic Art Scene

the NY times  no less. better than the Dragon Air inflight magazine article on cool Peckham  I found on a shanghai- HK  flight last year


artists
galleries
nod to poverty
nod to local vibrancy


*kills self*


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> The Beating Heart of London’s Most Dynamic Art Scene
> 
> artists
> galleries
> ...


It's like a machine that churns out this shit.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 28, 2018)

I found this pencil drawing in my late mums stuff of Peckham Rye Tabernacle, looks like it's dated 13/5/58. I don't think it's her work as that's not her signature.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 28, 2018)

Nivag said:


> I found this pencil drawing in my late mums stuff of Peckham Rye Tabernacle, looks like it's dated 13/5/58. I don't think it's her work as that's not her signature.
> View attachment 128819 View attachment 128820


i cant place that anywhere...anyone know where it is/was?


----------



## Nivag (Feb 28, 2018)

ska invita said:


> i cant place that anywhere...anyone know where it is/was?


Sorry, thought I added the current street view. I think it was here
Google Maps


----------



## mango5 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hmm. So wrong, and yet, so wrong.  Southwark Council urged to rethink ‘monolithic’ office design


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 18, 2018)

pic from the east dulwich forum. keep an eye out for the scum who are posting up this shit and report/ deliver summary justice ( only kidding officer)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 18, 2018)

though they seem to be having teething troubles with their emerging army of the enlightened


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2018)

festival on BH Monday on the rye

Line Up - Jam On Rye - KERB - The Best of London Street Food

seems a bit low fi - all the usual SE15 arriviste suspects will be there - may pop along or see what I can do without paying to actually get in. Franks is open as well now, so may have a day there for some afternoon imbibing. see you there Urbs


----------



## editor (May 24, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> festival on BH Monday on the rye
> 
> Line Up - Jam On Rye - KERB - The Best of London Street Food
> 
> seems a bit low fi - all the usual SE15 arriviste suspects will be there - may pop along or see what I can do without paying to actually get in. Franks is open as well now, so may have a day there for some afternoon imbibing. see you there Urbs


Here's the main attractions with a load of 'street food' in tow. 


> David Rodigan, Horace Andy (live), Mungo’s Hi Fi, Reggae Roast, Nubiyan Twist, Earl Gateshead, Sisters Of Reggae, Reggae Roast & Mr Williamz, Adam Prescott, Vibration Lab, Clifford Junior, Donovan Kingjay, Brother Culture, Natty Campbell, Interrupt, Theon Cross, Soothsayers and more.



£33 to get in. 

Jam On Rye festival in Peckham – 3 stages of reggae, afrobeat and jazz, plus street food, Mon 28th May


----------



## mod (May 24, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> festival on BH Monday on the rye
> 
> Line Up - Jam On Rye - KERB - The Best of London Street Food
> 
> seems a bit low fi - all the usual SE15 arriviste suspects will be there - may pop along or see what I can do without paying to actually get in. Franks is open as well now, so may have a day there for some afternoon imbibing. see you there Urbs



Not around but would have liked to see Horace Andy live...


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2018)

the food aspect is kinda  meh- I can do that on the rye lane all day long - the kids still opt for this place anyway:

Lamb Kebab Wrap at Asian Takeaway, Peckham

the music and atmos could be decent though - rain forecast


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2018)

.


----------



## sealion (May 24, 2018)

mod said:


> Not around but would have liked to see Horace Andy live..


He's still very good, he still has his voice and plenty of energy!


----------



## sealion (May 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's the main attractions with a load of 'street food' in tow.
> 
> 
> £33 to get in.
> ...


It's a bit pricey but the reggae artists they have lined up for one event is decent.


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2018)

mod said:


> Not around but would have liked to see Horace Andy live...



saw him last month...completely blew me away...was expecting 'sleepy' - he came out in a tight red suit, almost like MJs Thriller number and rocked hard. Really great live, pure energy, better than any of his recordings IMO. And he's no spring lamb but it didnt seem to make any difference


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 27, 2018)

I've just been invited to this showcase for female talent:


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 27, 2018)

i've just been invited to this showcase of female talent:


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

Great vibes at the festival but it's pricey. £5 for a tiny can, FFS.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

The food and drink stalls are running out of everything already.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Pics and review from the festival: 


























In Photos: Jam on Rye Festival, Peckham – sunshine, chilled vibes, sweet reggae and pricey beer, Mon 28th May 2018


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

Fuck's sake. 

Double shooting in Peckham as violent crime escalates - Southwark News


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2018)

editor said:


> Pics and review from the festival:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some, err, interesting debate on this festival over at the East Dulwich Forum. This seems a tad hyperbolic: 


> They also seem to have "forgotten" to pick up hundreds of plastic ties that were used to hold the barriers together. These were just discarded on the ground and, it seems, the workmen had no instructions to pick them up. Dog walkers have told me that if a dog ate one, it could well be fatal and, at the very least, require a £4,000 operation to remove the tie.


Followed by: 


> This thread is/has become utterly ridiculous... as  usual


The East Dulwich Forum


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 17, 2018)

> Double shooting in Peckham as violent crime escalates - Southwark News



On 13 June 2018, local Peckham resident, 33 year-old *Ian Ford*, and 24 year-old *Kieran Holt* of nearby Camberwell, were charged with the attempted murder of a 22-year-old man in Charles Coveney Road, off Southampton Way, SE15 on Saturday 2 June 2018.

*Holt* was also charged with possession of a firearm with intent to endanger life.

Both appeared in custody at Camberwell Green Magistrates' Court on Thursday 14 June 2018.

This follows an investigation by the Trident and Area Crime Command after officers were called to Wodehouse Avenue shortly before 8.00 p.m. on Saturday 2 June 2018 to reports of a shooting.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2018)

Interesting video: This is Peckham – a ten minute film about gentrification


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone know what's happening down by the station?  Blenheim Grove shut off and armed police apparently.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 23, 2018)

I have just moved to Peckham, and haven't managed to have a good scout about yet.

Just wondering if anyone could offer some tips on a decent greasy spoon, and a solid, cheap, decent boozer?

Im liking the look of The Greyhound for the latter. 

Im sure ill find out for myself but any pointers appreciated!


----------



## lefteri (Aug 23, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> and a solid, cheap, decent boozer?


Prince Albert on Bellenden Road


----------



## sealion (Aug 23, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Just wondering if anyone could offer some tips on a decent greasy spoon,


Ollies at the top of Rye lane along from Asda isn't bad for a greasy spoon.


----------



## sankara (Aug 23, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> a solid, cheap, decent boozer?


The only pub I ever go to these days is the White Horse, and only then on a Thursday after work as cask ales are £3 a pint then. Depending on where in Peckham you live, the Pyrotechnists Arms on Nunhead Green is a decent proper boozer.


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 23, 2018)

Prince Albert has reinvented itself, it's like the Victoria Inn used to be before *it* reinvented itself again, it's not that cheap any more, but it does have comfy armchairs. Second the White Horse. Crossroads cafe on bellenden road / Danby street corner is a decent faff, it depends where in Peckham you are though jimbarkanoodle ?

ETA: suspect if you're looking at the greyhound, those are probably the wrong end to be useful.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 23, 2018)

live on Peckham Hill Street, probably nearer the Old Kent Road, but not fussed about walking up towards Rye for a good pint or fry up!


----------



## sankara (Aug 23, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> live on Peckham Hill Street


 I've heard the Duke of Sussex on Commercial Way is good but not been in there myself


----------



## Nivag (Aug 23, 2018)

The Prince of Peckham and The Copper Tap are a couple of places my mate has been to recently and thought were ok, says the food is good in one of them. I'll ask him which one that was.
Though they ain't classic pubs.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 23, 2018)

Not sure if its still there but the Fish and Chip shop on Bird in Bush road is/was excellent.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 23, 2018)

appreciate these suggestions


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 23, 2018)

Codfellas on Bellenden Road is excellent as well.   
Best coffee round the station is Coal Rooms now that Refreshment's shut down. 
John the Unicorn on Rye Lane is surprisingly good, and some of the beers are pretty reasonable.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 23, 2018)

i quite like John the Unicorn actually.shame about the refrehment room - brexit to blame but i do not want to get into that....

McDonalds on Rye lane is live theatre - all human life is there if you have the time and grab a ringside seat


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 24, 2018)

ive been to John the Unicorn in the past, despite its stupid name, its alright in the fact its a standard Antic pub with fairly reasonable prices. 

McDonalds isnt the best, i loathe to criticise those doing a rather bleak job for crap pay, but i could have reared, slaughtered, processed and cooked my own burger quicker than it took them to hand me a double cheeseburger from the counter the other day!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 24, 2018)

The gowlett is up and running again but without the previous incumbent- not been there this summer though.  

Montpelier and whitehorse also hipster light but seem solid places from my brief incursions

Next to the white horse is a Colombian take away- cravings- my family love it . It’s a bit meaty for me but if you are into Latin food, then it’s worth a punt


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh, nice, I've wondered about that place when we've wandered past it.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2018)

This Saturday Come to the Peckham Rye Park Summer Fete, Sat 1st Sept 2018


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2018)

Radicals, quakers and Peckham

Talk and discussion at dulwich library on the 6th October

Its on FB but not going to link - looks to be interesting and has a range of subjects being covered

"An afternoon of local history to celebrate Quaker Week 2018, sharing stories of people who overcame adversity to make change in the world. A chance to reflect on the lives of: 

- Benjamin Lay (Pictured): The 'First Revolutionary Abolitionist', who tirelessly agitated against slavery, most ferociously within his own faith community. He is best known for his theatrical protests in Pennsylvania, but in his thirties attended Quaker Meetings in South London.	 

- Harold Moody: A pioneering leader of the civil rights struggle against discrimination dubbed 'Britain's Martin Luther King'. Moody founded the League of Coloured Peoples. He lived and worked in Peckham with anti-colonial writer Una Marson, and worked closely with the Quakers in his campaigns. 

- Ada Salter: London's first female mayor, Ada was a socialist, feminist, environmentalist and pacifist, best known today for her role in the beautification of London's parks. She is commemorated with a garden in Southwark Park, and a statue alongside her campaigning husband Alfred.

- Peter Collinson: The Peckham botanist and plant-hunter, who amongst other achievement introduced the 'Tree of Heaven' to Britain.

Speakers include: 

Eugene Grant: Writer and campaigner in the dwarfism community. 

Varaidzo: Writer featured in Gal-dem, New Statesman, Complex, Dazed, and award-winning anthology 'The Good Immigrant' amongst others.

Graham Taylor: Biographer of Ada Salter

Nancy Coleman-Frank: Biographer of Peter Collinson"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2018)

Home

sake brewery now up and running in peckham...i would


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 24, 2018)

Will this take the pressure off the gentrification of Brixton?

We’ve found London’s coolest neighbourhood – and it’s not Hackney


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 24, 2018)

.


----------



## sealion (Sep 24, 2018)

RoyReed said:


> Will this take the pressure off the gentrification of Brixton?
> 
> We’ve found London’s coolest neighbourhood – and it’s not Hackney


According to 'locals and experts' , Experts on cool now 

It is slowly turning to Brixton mark 2

Artists and creatives have moved in - tick
6k for a painting anyone? - tick
Wanky cafes and hubs - tick
Four quid for a red stripe - tick
Rents going through the roof -tick
Foxtons -tick
Posh twats floating about looking for local endz ghetto cuisine, but not affordable to most locals - tick
Same posh twats holding there noses walking past certain food shops -tick
Streets/roads renamed as villages - tick
Antic pub - tick

I could go on but


----------



## sealion (Sep 24, 2018)

I also fear that the Bussey won't be the same in a year or so.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 24, 2018)

Piles of nitrous canisters and Balloons everywhere in a Sunday mornings - tick


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 24, 2018)

Pecks always has artists lying about the place , for decades. It is as cheap, had plenty of studio place and was close the camberwell art school.

Many of the so called creatives who have moved there now are there because they can monetarise the the whole scene. Fucking gentrification stormtrooper scum


----------



## sealion (Sep 24, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Many of the so called creatives who have moved there now are there because they can monetarise the the whole scene. Fucking gentrification stormtrooper scum


The same that will star in a future guardian article about bankers pricing them out.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 24, 2018)

Never quite sure where I fit in with stuff like that. I moved here in 2008 because it was one of the only places I could afford, even as'young professionals' or whatever, and honestly because we liked Bar Story. We're still priced out, still renting, but were clearly part of that wave that caused the increases in price, and go to a lot of the places described. Unlikely to be featured in a Guardian article though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 25, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Never quite sure where I fit in with stuff like that. I moved here in 2008 because it was one of the only places I could afford, even as'young professionals' or whatever, and *honestly because we liked Bar Story*. We're still priced out, still renting, but were clearly part of that wave that caused the increases in price, and go to a lot of the places described. Unlikely to be featured in a Guardian article though.



thats a good a reason as anything tbf


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 1, 2018)

I see Paul's Custom Bikes is shutting down, he was putting the signs up this morning.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 4, 2018)

@Wefail artwork as seen from bus #12:


----------



## peckhamryefc (Nov 13, 2018)

Sunday Morning Football

We are a bunch of guys who play football on Peckham Rye Park (SE15 0NR) every Sunday morning. We are pretty organised with goals and bibs. Typically we can have games ranging from 5-a-side to 11-a-side depending on turnout on the day.

We've recently had a drop in numbers and are looking for guys interested in playing regularly every week. We are competitive, yet have a laugh, and ideally you should have some experience as well as being prepared with your own kit, boots, shinguards etc.

If interested, then please email peckhamryefc@gmail.com for details.

Thanks.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

Jam on Rye returns to Peckham in 2019 






Jam on Rye food and music festival returns to Peckham on Mon 27th May 2019


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 30, 2018)

*Nae Pasaran!*

on tomorrow in Nunhead. i will be there


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 2, 2018)

Go to bed you dick head


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

One for rooftop dwelling cocktail slurpers 
Peckham’s Bussey Rooftop Bar is open for winter with a makeover, DJs, food and cocktails


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

Update: Peckham Levels launches family-friendly, free ‘Film Club’ this weekend, 26th-27th Jan 2019


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 25, 2019)

editor said:


> One for rooftop dwelling cocktail slurpers
> Peckham’s Bussey Rooftop Bar is open for winter with a makeover, DJs, food and cocktails



It is bewildering how

A) the cocktails at this place cost £9.50

and 

B) they cost more than the 'main meals' on their menu.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anybody know why Ghostnotes is closing?
I'm quite sad about this as I've had some especially good nights there


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Does anybody know why Ghostnotes is closing?
> I'm quite sad about this as I've had some especially good nights there



That's an impressive list of artists.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2019)

editor said:


> That's an impressive list of artists.


It's fucking amazing. A real hotbed of creativity, good vibes and community. All the gigs I went to there were bloody good. I'm gutted, really.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 25, 2019)

Actually editor, you'd really like it because you get to watch trains flashing past behind the performers


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2019)

i lasted about 3 minutes in the Levels. Not for me


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2019)

ska invita said:


> i lasted about 3 minutes in the Levels. Not for me


Why is that then?
I mean, I disliked a fair bit about it (breezy, not very accessible, poor lighting, smoking area all the way down the stairs) but I only went for the gigs and they were worth hanging around for


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2019)

whole thing is way too cool and "rooftop dwelling cocktail slurpin" for me...its an impressive thing to do to a disused car park and im glad its not yuppie flats but i think i pretty much hate peckham now  maybe its me and im being a snob or selfrighteous i dont know but i bumped into so many idiots last time i was out there its left me feeling quite angry...


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Actually editor, you'd really like it because you get to watch trains flashing past behind the performers


Although there's some good stuff going on there, I'm not really a fan of the Levels. Too Pop Brixton/pop-up/on-trend for my tastes.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah, I know, I get it.
I was lured in by an insanely cheap ticket to see one of my favourite musicians and another great night I wanted to support. 
Ah well, maybe I'm one of them after all


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, I know, I get it.
> I was lured in by an insanely cheap ticket to see one of my favourite musicians and another great night I wanted to support.
> Ah well, maybe I'm one of them after all


Oh, I'd go too. I just wouldn't hang about before/after!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 28, 2019)

I went to a bar in the levels recently, i think it was called "near and far", as i noticed they do a good happy hour. All the beers were craft beer nonsense of course, but at 50% off made them an acceptable price. 

The place was empty yet the bar staffed by 3 bearded dickheads who ignored me for 10 minutes whilst they discussed their viewing of a warehouse conversion in Homerton/Haggertson, and how cool it was. 

This has been enough to put me off the place as a whole, as it seemed like a probable accurate reflection of all the bars and wanky food stalls in there.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 28, 2019)

Who's behind Peckham Market, the new development at the front of the Bussey Building?  Apparently incorporates a new live music venue, has co-working space and some other bits in it.  Their website and domain name aren't giving anything away.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> Who's behind Peckham Market, the new development at the front of the Bussey Building?  Apparently incorporates a new live music venue, has co-working space and some other bits in it.  Their website and domain name aren't giving anything away.


Capitalist investors. Hth.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 28, 2019)

I'd got that far...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2019)

Curious why the music venue closed. I hear that the council is on the case to try and shut bussey with every licensing trick in the book


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 28, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Curious why the music venue closed. I hear that the council is on the case to try and shut bussey with every licensing trick in the book



Thats a shame, even though i very rarely go to the Bussey Building, its not a bad place. Guessing developers want hold of it?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Thats a shame, even though i very rarely go to the Bussey Building, its not a bad place. Guessing developers want hold of it?


Must be something like that ... But take what I said as pub chat


----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2019)

Shane Duncan - south london boy, seems to love the place


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone know if The Gowlett is open these days?


----------



## drachir (Mar 1, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone know if The Gowlett is open these days?



It is, but it's closing for a refurb on Sunday for the month.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 5, 2019)

Rye Lane seems to be closed for a year, with a few holes scattered up its length, small groups of workers huddle by holes, the guys I spoke to thought it bizarre that it would take a year, the consensus amongst the people actually having to carry the work out - replacing the gas main along the length of Rye Lane - was that its being done this way to allow the shops to still be serviced by delivery trucks and vans but with no buses etc they had noticed very few people walking up the street. They have not been given any idea of an overall plan "What plan?" Laughter. They thought digging it up in 3 chunks, digging up longer stretches of the road and gave detailed analysis of the traffic flows through the side roads - believed that it could probably be done in 6 moths not the projected 60 weeks. How can we get these guys in charge of the planning? They seem better informed and much more practical than the idiots who are currently running it


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 5, 2019)

They seem to be making very good progress. from Primark up to where they are now (near the brigde) is already done by the looks of things. How far up are they planning to do works on? 

Because if it stops at the bridge theyll be done in a few weeks. 

Have had fun seeing moody dickhead cyclists trying to cycle on the pavement at 8:30 in the morning through pedestrians. I knew that after the first week (when they had police telling cyclists to dismount) that they would start trying that.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Interesting talk coming up Talk: The Gentrification of Peckham and other Black areas, Tues 16th Apr 2019


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2019)

London’s first hot sauce festival arrives in Copeland Park, Peckham, Sat 13th Apr 2019


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 28, 2019)

Im glad to see that the above is free entry. such things are often seen as fair game to charge an entrance fee (on top of food and drink prices), as there is plenty of hipsters nearby who wouldn't mind paying to stand in a big concrete yard.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 4, 2019)

Khan's Bargain store, Rye Lane from zero and zero to hero.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

Entrepreneurs etc 

Market launches Peckham Rise for entrepreneurs, freelancers and small businesses


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

This Friday Flotsam & Jetsam – A Pop-Up Boutique Experience by the Fat White Family, Peckham Fri 19th April


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2019)

A Pop-up boutique experience? Editor - I'm shocked at you!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

Favelado said:


> A Pop-up boutique experience? Editor - I'm shocked at you!


It's by the Fat Whites so it's going to be a pisstake.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 18, 2019)

US rapper Tyler, the Creator back in the UK after ban expires

shut down by the filth after it got a bit messy


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 18, 2019)

editor said:


> It's by the Fat Whites so it's going to be a pisstake.



An old man speaks . they were fucking wonderful.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> An old man speaks . they were fucking wonderful.


Err, I really like the Fat Whites. I know them personally and have promoted them twice for my club nights, so a little less of the 'old man' if you please.

And the 'pisstake' comment was referring to the text of their event.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 18, 2019)

i am the old man here editor -i was reviewing the gigette!


----------



## editor (May 18, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> i am the old man here editor -i was reviewing the gigette!


Oops! Sorry.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

Coming up:  Boiler Room Peckham Festival, 9th-12th Oct 2019 – “Four Days. One City. No Headliners”


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2019)

Loads of free stuff at the Peckham levels
Peckham Levels – free film screenings, art clubs, kids stuff and DJ nights for August 2019


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2019)

Currently happening: Beyond Retro vintage garage sale in Peckham, every day until Sun 18th Aug, 2019


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2019)

The boy is playing with gini coefficients in his work experience  ( blunt and arguably misleading measure of inequality ) . Southwark has a higher Gini score than the Central African Republic.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 13, 2019)

Impending:


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

Next weekend Coming up in Peckham: DIY Art Market and Independent Ceramics Market, Sat 28th Sept 2019


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2019)

I love Canavan's 





















In photos: Pool, karaoke and booze at Canavan’s Pool Club, Peckham, SE15


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2019)

My friend's band is in this video and I can honestly say it's the only thing I like about it.  The place looks fucking awful.



> Serious snacking and pigging out all in the best possible taste! Bringing you the best pork snacks with our award winning Snacking Salami and Snackingham.


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 29, 2019)

editor said:


> My friend's band is in this video and I can honestly say it's the only thing I like about it.  The place looks fucking awful.




Oink!


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

Peckham Levels listings: 
Christmas Market, Tam Bam Pan Orchestra Festival, Black Girls Sewing Club and full listings for Peckham Levels, December 2019


----------



## CH1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Ancient history now, but this is a video the BBC put up of a Steve Reich performance in the Bold Tendencies car park next to Peckham Plex.
The recording was made in 2016. This was a radio broadcast, not TV - though having a static camera maybe suits Steve Reich's repetitive minimalist style. I was actually there, and since the venue has sides open to the adjacent railway line there was all sorts of grinding railway axles from time to time, not that you'd notice here.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 31, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet 50-year old Banaras Hussain of West Green Road, Tottenham, N15, a former Director of *Shaba Hair & Cosmetics (Peckham) Limited *...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A cosmetic shop in Peckham has been caught selling potentially cancer-causing skin whitening cream *for the third time*.  

Creams containing banned substance hydroquinone were found hidden under the floorboards at *Shaba Hair & Cosmetics*. 

Peckham shop owner fined £20,000 after being caught selling skin whitening cream for THIRD time

I wonder what else they have to do before they are closed down.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2020)

A night in Peckham



In photos: Easycome live music night at the Prince Of Peckham, Feb 2020


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone have any information about the apparent fire in Peckham Levels last night? 

I dont want to click on the Daily Mail/Star or any 'local' papers where to read something you need to close 5 videos down and take a fucking quiz.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone have any information about the apparent fire in Peckham Levels last night?
> 
> I dont want to click on the Daily Mail/Star or any 'local' papers where to read something you need to close 5 videos down and take a fucking quiz.








						Car park fire - Peckham
					

Around 200 people left the property before the Brigade arrived




					www.london-fire.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone have any information about the apparent fire in Peckham Levels last night?
> 
> I dont want to click on the Daily Mail/Star or any 'local' papers where to read something you need to close 5 videos down and take a fucking quiz.


Events have been cancelled


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2020)

Posted something here Peckham Levels ‘closed until further notice’ after ground floor fire incident, 11th Feb 2020


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 11, 2020)

Southwark news had the fire cause as a faulty vehicle.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2020)

So disappointing to see Canavan's sharing this kind of crap


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 19, 2020)

Fuck's sake.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

Station upgrade incoming 









						Major upgrade of Peckham Rye station moves closer
					

Improvements for passengers who use Peckham Rye station have moved a step closer this week with Network Rail receiving £1m from the Department for Transport to develop designs for a more accessible station with more capacity and better facilities for passengers.




					www.networkrailmediacentre.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Station upgrade incoming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a knackered station, high time


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2020)

editor said:


> So disappointing to see Canavan's sharing this kind of crap
> 
> View attachment 207559


I've had brief dealings with Mr canavan...I found him rude and arrogant


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I've had brief dealings with Mr canavan...I found him rude and arrogant


You're not alone in reaching that conclusion. Shame, because it's a great venue.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 2, 2020)

They were supposed to have put lifts in when they did the last semi refurb in... 2012? "Ran out of money" or some such nonsense. When they got rid of the cute little waiting room on platform 1/2.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 3, 2020)

I know its in Nunhead, but does anyone know whats going on with the Pyrotechnists Arms? I went to have a pint and watch football there last Thursday and its either closed down or having a significant makeover- with all the previous references to the name removed. This would be very bad news if a solid, well priced, non pretentious, irish(y) pub is lost.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I know its in Nunhead, but does anyone know whats going on with the Pyrotechnists Arms? I went to have a pint and watch football there last Thursday and its either closed down or having a significant makeover- with all the previous references to the name removed. This would be very bad news if a solid, well priced, non pretentious, irish(y) pub is lost.


No idea but a few pubs have being doing refurbs during Covid. Hopefully it's that. Especially those without outdoor space, I've noticed.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 5, 2020)

its been about 3 months since i actually went to the rye lane - fucking hell, it seems to change by the second


----------



## ska invita (Sep 5, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> its been about 3 months since i actually went to the rye lane - fucking hell, it seems to change by the second



Will be interesting to see the effect of Covid

I went to a new live venue opposite Rye Lane station, great little venue tbf, but quite conspicuous from the outside.

Can't have been open a month before lockdown.
How many such spots will survive?


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 5, 2020)

ska invita is that Peckham audio? What's it like inside?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 5, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> ska invita is that Peckham audio? What's it like inside?


Brilliant, posted about in elsewhere will try and find it


----------



## ska invita (Sep 5, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> ska invita is that Peckham audio? What's it like inside?











						Music venue chat
					

I reckon it'd be a really stessful job....i dont know any venue owners/managers, but ive known a few pub landlords, and that sounds bad enough




					www.urban75.net


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 17, 2020)

Random shit appearing on benches in Peckham


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 17, 2020)

More in the local park but didn’t have my phone


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 20, 2020)

Memorial plaques to dictators Kim Jong-il and Colonel Gaddafi mysteriously appear in East Dulwich - Southwark News
					

One of the memorial plaques, dedicated to Colonel Gaddafi, reads: "have i told you lately that i love you?"




					www.southwarknews.co.uk
				




hipsters


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

Really shit news Canavan’s Peckham Pool Club to permanently close down this Friday, 25th Sept 2020


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah, that just popped up in my feed. Gutting. Couple of the others can't be far behind, the way things are going.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2020)

More shit news - Peckhamplex has closed. Possibly temporary but who knows 









						Peckhamplex Multi-Screen Cinema - Peckham, London
					

Multi-screen cinema showing the latest blockbuster and 3D film releases, with cheap tickets all day




					www.peckhamplex.london


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2020)

new sinead o'c video shot on the rye lane


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 28, 2020)

The impending 20th anniversary of the killing of 10 year old *Damilola Taylor* is to be marked with a televised documentary by and about the young people who knew him and tell of the impact of his killing on their lives:

Damilola Taylor's DJ pal wants to show 'real schoolboy' in poignant Channel 4 film

Damilola: The Boy Next Door on Channel 4 - a portrait of widespread trauma

'I wanted to show that he was loved': Yinka Bokinni on her neighbour, Damilola Taylor







(Source: as stated in image)

*Damilola: The Boy Next Door will be shown at 9.00 p.m. on Channel 4 on Wednesday 28 October 2020*​


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Really shit news Canavan’s Peckham Pool Club to permanently close down this Friday, 25th Sept 2020


Shortsighted landlord cunts


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 27, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The impending 20th anniversary of the killing of 10 year old *Damilola Taylor* is to be marked with a televised documentary by and about the young people who knew him and tell of the impact of his killing on their lives:
> 
> Damilola Taylor's DJ pal wants to show 'real schoolboy' in poignant Channel 4 film
> 
> ...





Exactly 20 years later, lest we forget:

Damilola Taylor: How his killing shocked a nation


----------



## awes39x (Dec 29, 2020)

South London Papers
					

South London Press




					help-and-advice.britishnewspaperarchive.co.uk


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 31, 2021)

Friend who lives in peckham rye SE15 area is having a birthday tomorrow. I'd love to send her a vegetarian meal and or cake/ pudding. plus wine would be a bonus. (sad to not be able to see her and go out)

Any recomendations of good places that are open and delivering?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2021)

Salvage Yard is back! Peckham Salvage Yard returns with vintage gems from independent traders, Sun 9th May 2021


----------



## GarveyLives (May 16, 2021)

editor said:


> One for rooftop dwelling cocktail slurpers
> Peckham’s Bussey Rooftop Bar is open for winter with a makeover, DJs, food and cocktails






jimbarkanoodle said:


> It is bewildering how
> 
> A) the cocktails at this place cost £9.50
> 
> ...




Is Peckham Rye nearing peak gentrification?

'I went to *Peckham's Bussey* rooftop bar and was ripped off with a terrible £9.50 cocktail in a plastic cup'


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

I was in Peckham yesterday and the speed of the gentrification happening there was quite depressing. There's still enough good/non twatty stuff there to make it worth a visit but it's certainly hurtling along the same kind of path Brixton did 15-odd years ago.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Is Peckham Rye nearing peak gentrification?
> 
> 'I went to *Peckham's Bussey* rooftop bar and was ripped off with a terrible £9.50 cocktail in a plastic cup'


Its good to see someone speaking out about getting ripped off in these places. But as the author pointed out, there is no shortage of people queuing up to happily be shafted for the privilege of drinking a laughable drink in a multi storey carpark.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its good to see someone speaking out about getting ripped off in these places. But as the author pointed out, there is no shortage of people queuing up to happily be shafted for the privilege of drinking a laughable drink in a multi storey carpark.


Run by the clowns who turned a rent free prime location in Brixton into a perennial loss maker!


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Is Peckham Rye nearing peak gentrification?
> 
> 'I went to *Peckham's Bussey* rooftop bar and was ripped off with a terrible £9.50 cocktail in a plastic cup'





> We saw a table of four get a bottle of wine delivered, before two minutes later, being escorted out as their time had clearly run out. Ouch.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2021)

Peckham is dead to me


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2021)

Z


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2021)

Fundraiser tomorrow Live music fundraiser for Peckham’s Rising Sun Housing co-op at AMP Studios this Fri, 30th July 2021


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

Peckham news Peckham Levels partners with London Design Festival for free classes and workshops, Sept 2021


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 3, 2021)

editor said:


> I was in Peckham yesterday and the speed of the gentrification happening there was quite depressing. There's still enough good/non twatty stuff there to make it worth a visit but it's certainly hurtling along the same kind of path Brixton did 15-odd years ago.



I would say it's much closer to Brixton already, no? Certainly hipsters, house prices, trendy wine bars etc have all been there a few years now.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

crojoe said:


> I would say it's much closer to Brixton already, no? Certainly hipsters, house prices, trendy wine bars etc have all been there a few years now.


Yes, but there's still plenty of local businesses on the main drag, and all the coffee chains haven't moved in yet.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 3, 2021)

fair enough. won't be long I'm sure.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 28, 2021)

DeadManWalking said:


> This is Frank's bar, the one on top of the car park, it's actually better than this review suggests
> 
> Restaurant review: Frank's Cafe & Campari Bar
> 
> View - Your Guide for Pubs and Bars, Restaurants, Clubs, Cinemas and Whats On View - Your Guide for Pubs and Bars, Restaurants, Clubs, Cinemas and What's On


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 14, 2021)

> _"The residents of *Peckham* are about to be thrust into the limelight in a brand-new observational documentary series, from the makers of The Masked Singer ..."_



(Source:  ITV Press Centre)










(Source: ITV)

*The Cast*​

Peckham’s Finest launches on 20 October 2021 on ITV2.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 23, 2021)

New menu at Naifs - really excellent Peckham vegetarian restaurant





						Naifs | Naifs
					






					www.naifs.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2022)

This weekend: Grab a bargain at the Peckham Salvage Yard, this Sunday, 16th Jan 2022


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 20, 2022)

Background:

Teenager 'raped by two men' near Peckham Rye station last night (13 January 2022) 

Police still pleading for help with Peckham rape, with no arrests nearly a week on


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2022)

I think there’s been a death at the leisure centre. Loads of police and an ambulance. Onlookers claiming someone died in the pool. I can’t see any info on this anywhere.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2022)

I dunno


----------



## mango5 (Apr 17, 2022)

XR have been camping on Rye Common for a few days, they're doing this next week.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 12, 2022)

Disturbing:

'Screaming young women thrown to the ground' and protesters 'stamped on' by police at immigration raid in Peckham


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 19, 2022)

Anyone remember the Iranian embassy siege in 1980? One of the six terrorists wasn't killed by the SAS, and he ended up living in Peckham.  Iranian embassy siege terrorist 'living on benefits in Peckham' 

The tabloids photographed him there in 2017.  Caution, Sun link:  Terrorist jailed for part in Iranian embassy siege living cushy life in Peckham 

I wonder if he's still there?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 27, 2022)

He’s hardly going to welcomed in Iran


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 28, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> He’s hardly going to welcomed in Iran


Well, quite. I was also wondering whether he's safe from the regime in Peckham. Maybe he would have needed to move elsewhere in the UK after being outed by the tabloids.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2022)

Bob Marley in Peckham


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2022)

Someone done a Gogarty:








						'I went to an old fashioned boozer in Peckham and felt like an Only Fools extra'
					

I decided to head south for a pint, and it felt just like the 80s sitcom




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone done a Gogarty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find these articles in 'MyLondon', where they do something radical like go to a pie & mash shop or an old curry house, every bit as, if not more annoying as all the writing about cupcake and brunch addictions in 'Time Out'.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2022)

Up until last year Nags Head was an older blokes pub in which young hipsters nere dare tread
I heard from a Peckham friend they gave it a slight refit recently and the crowd is now genuinely mixed and rubbing up together okay
However it seems to be leading to brave war journalism such as this


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 24, 2022)

In my short stint living in Peckham i never went into Nags Head, I preferred the Irish owned and just as cheap Greyhound (now sadly a hipster place). It never looked the most inviting of places, i recall a big sign saying "NO CHILDREN, NO DOGS" permantly etched onto the tinted windows, for example. 

I should have really done my research as now i am aware that it is part of the Craft Union chain which does fantastically cheap drinks yet still has dosh to pay for the sports subsciptions.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2022)

Can anyone remember the name of the pub (no longer there) directly opposite the Nags Head in what is now the Cooperative Flats building? hipipol maybe?
Only went in there once -everyone utterly utterly pissed by 6pm on a weekday - never seen anything quite like it tbh


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the pub (no longer there) directly opposite the Nags Head in what is now the Cooperative Flats building? hipipol maybe?
> Only went in there once -everyone utterly utterly pissed by 6pm on a weekday - never seen anything quite like it tbh


This is a good site - tracking pubs no longer here..
There are a few in Rye Lane that might jog your memory...


			Lost Pubs In Peckham SE15, London


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> This is a good site - tracking pubs no longer here..
> There are a few in Rye Lane that might jog your memory...
> 
> 
> Lost Pubs In Peckham SE15, London


Brilliant, thanks, found it 
Heaton Arms 
Can't find a photo or any info but may be my phone is playing up, a couple of websites not opening


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2022)

... Mentioned briefly in Ballad of Peckham Rye supposedly. Must be a photo somewhere....

ETA only thing I found is this sketch...cant say this is 100% it but I think 99% it is
it was on the corner and the roads match up too
basically how i remember it


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone done a Gogarty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That MyLondon site is full of utter shit like this and that awful writer churns out endless vacuous crap over the entire dire, advert-packed Reach PLC network


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> ... Mentioned briefly in Ballad of Peckham Rye supposedly. Must be a photo somewhere....
> 
> ETA only thing I found is this sketch...cant say this is 100% it but I think 99% it is
> it was on the corner and the roads match up too
> ...


Yeah - I saw this.
Actual photographs seem hard to come by.
I don't expect the pissed patrons would have bothered to take a snap!


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 24, 2022)

first-person articles with catchy headlines are all the rage in Google nowadays. and people click on them whether we like it or not. hence they're being churned out. obviously, it's possible to do such an article in a good way but MyLondon opts for work experience kids 'what I did on my holidays' barrel scrapings instead.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the pub (no longer there) directly opposite the Nags Head in what is now the Cooperative Flats building? hipipol maybe?
> Only went in there once -everyone utterly utterly pissed by 6pm on a weekday - never seen anything quite like it tbh


Heaton Arms - one visit was usually enough - made the Nags feel palatial, but it was the customers that really made the "atmosphere" - only went in once myself - not friendly reminded me of the rub that was once at the top of Asylum Road/Queens road. If you were not a regular you were watched. That was in 95/6 I entered the Heaton. There were a few pubs in Peck like that in ye olden days......the Asylum Road pub was the London to Brighton, smaller and more intimidating then the Heaton, only went once as I was dying for a piss - no way sneak to toilets, whole pub went silent as I walked in, they stared talking agian when I was in the bog, then silent when I came back out, some glaring hard looking as if they were only just able to stop them selves from giving me a decent kicking. Downed the pint I'd had to buy in one. The Heaton was proper friendly by comparison, Nags always better but chaotic......always chaotic.....


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

hipipol said:


> Heaton Arms - one visit was usually enough - made the Nags feel palatial, but it was the customers that really made the "atmosphere" - only went in once myself - not friendly reminded me of the rub that was once at the top of Asylum Road/Queens road. If you were not a regular you were watched. That was in 95/6 I entered the Heaton. There were a few pubs in Peck like that in ye olden days......the Asylum Road pub was the London to Brighton, smaller and more intimidating then the Heaton, only went once as I was dying for a piss - no way sneak to toilets, whole pub went silent as I walked in, they stared talking agian when I was in the bog, then silent when I came back out, some glaring hard looking as if they were only just able to stop them selves from giving me a decent kicking. Downed the pint I'd had to buy in one. The Heaton was proper friendly by comparison, Nags always better but chaotic......always chaotic.....


yeah it was about 96/97 i went in - can imagine that being the case - certainly it was all eyes - but it was so messy in there that evening we were immediately brought into some nonsense conversations - was actually a laugh that night
London To Brighton had a great run as a squatted pub before its demolition - went to a couple of memorable parties in there 

...meeting a friend at the Drovers tonight, probably as close it gets to those times


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

Can just see the Heaton Arms on the corner of this old photo of the old coop building 
...another building that should probably have been preserved


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 28, 2022)

> _"A Corbynista candidate for the *Camberwell and Peckham* parliamentary seat says he’s been removed from the process because of his “life-long socialism” *and anti-racism campaigning* ..."_









(Source:  @Keir_Starmer)​
Maurice Mcleod’s bid to be Labour MP candidate for Camberwell and Peckham halted ‘by party’s right’


----------

